# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  من الأجوبة المسكتة "متجدد"

## تسنيم أم يوسف

قيل لأعرابي: أتحسن أن تدعو ربك؟ فقال : نعم ، قيل : فادع، فقال: اللهم إنك أعطيتنا الإسلام من غير أن نسألك ، فلا تحرمنا الجنة ونحن نسألك.

قال الحجاج لرجل من الخوارج: والله إني لأبغضك ، فقال الخارجي: أدخل الله الجنة أكثرنا بغضا لصاحبه.

أرسل رجل ولده ليشتري له حبلا للبئر طوله عشرون ذراعا، فوصل الولد إلى منتصف الطريق ثم رجع ، فقال : يا أبت ، عشرون في عرض كم؟  قال : في عرض مصيبتي فيك يا بني.

قال رجل لآخر: جئتك في حويجة ،فقال : إقصد لها رجيلا.


التقطت الأرنب تمرة ، فاختلسها الثعلب فأكلها ، فانطلقا يختصمان إلى الضب ،
فقالا : يا أباحسل
قال : سميعا دعوتما
قالا : أتيناك لنختصم
قال: عدلا حكمتما
قالا : فاخرج إلينا
قال: في بيته يؤتى الحكم
قالت الأرنب: إني وجدت تمرة
قال: حلوة فكليها
قالت: فاختلسها الثعلب
قال:  لنفسه بغى الخير
قالت: فلطمته
قال: بحقك أخذت
قالت:  فلطمني
قال: حر انتصر
قالت: فاقض بيننا
قال: قد قضيت،  فذهبت أقواله مثلا.

----------


## طالبه

جميل جدا

----------


## أبو هارون الجزائري

> أرسل رجل ولده ليشتري له حبلا للبئر طوله عشرون ذراعا، فوصل الولد إلى منتصف الطريق ثم رجع ، فقال : يا أبت ، عشرون في عرض كم؟ قال : في عرض مصيبتي فيك يا بني.


 :Smile:

----------


## أبو هارون الجزائري

قال رجل لعلي ـ رضي الله عنه ـ معرضا به: قد حصلت في زمانك فتن لم نعهدها في زمن عمر؟!

فأجابه علي ـ رضي الله عنه ـ : لأن عمر وُلِّيَ على من هو مثلي، و أنا وُلِّيتُ على من هم مثلك!

----------


## تسنيم أم يوسف

أشكركما على الردود الجميلة
أما أنا فأعجبتني قصة الأرنب والثعلب
فعلا   ذهبت أقوال الضب مثلا.

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

قيل لأعرابي: أتحسن أن تدعو ربك؟ فقال : نعم ، قيل : فادع، فقال: اللهم إنك أعطيتنا الإسلام من غير أن نسألك ، فلا تحرمنا الجنة ونحن نسألك.




اللهم آمين.
رائعة بارك الله فيك.

----------


## كتاب مخطوط

أقوال لطيفة و قصص طريفة
جزاكم الله خيرا و أحسن إليكم

----------


## أبو هارون الجزائري

قال خليفة للقاضي شريك: رأيتك في رؤيا و قد أدرت لي ظهرك! و أُوَّلت لي الرؤيا بأنك تريد ملكي.

فأجابه القاضي شريك: الذي رأى الرؤيا ليس بإبراهيم و الذي أولها ليس بيوسف ـ عليهما السلام ـ أَوَ يؤخذ الناس الآن بالرؤى؟!

المصدر: القصة من الذاكرة، و لا أذكر أين قرأتها لكنها جميلة و ذات معنى.

----------


## تسنيم أم يوسف

بارك الله فيك أخي أبا هارون

والله إنا لفي حاجة لتعلم الإجابات المسكة لكثرة ما نتعرض للأسئلة المعتوهة إن صحت اللفظة.

----------


## أبو هارون الجزائري

و فيك بارك أختي الكريمة تسنيم أم يوسف ،،

يذكر أن ابن الجوزي كان واقفا على المنبر و في المجلس قوم من السنة و قوم من الشيعة، فسئل: أيهما أفضل، أبو بكر أم علي؟

فأجاب: الذي تزوج ابنته. 

ابن الجوزي خشي الفتنة في المجلس، فأجاب بجواب يحتمل الأمرين. 

فالنبي صلى الله عليه و سلم قد تزوج بعائشة، فيكون أبو بكر هو الأفضل.

و علي رضي الله عنه قد تزوج بفاطمة، فيكون علي هو الأفضل. 

ابن الجوزي يرى أفضلية أبي بكر على علي ـ رضي الله عنهم أجمعين ـ لكنه رأى أن هذا الجواب هو الأصلح ذرء للمفسدة.

----------


## أبو هارون الجزائري

قال أحد النصارى لعالم من علماء المسلمين: تقولون انشق القمر، و نحن لم نر انشقاق القمر؟!

فقال المسلم: و أنتم تقولون نزلت عليكم مائدة من السماء، و نحن لم نر هذه المائدة!

----------


## تسنيم أم يوسف

إجابات مسكتة فعلا
بارك الله فيك أخي

----------


## شيرين عابدين

*نظارة أينشتين !*
كان أينشتين لا يستغني أبدا عن نظارته .. وذهب ذات مرة إلى أحد المطاعم ، واكتشف هناك أن نظارته ليست معه ، فلما أتاه ((الجرسون )) بقائمة الطعام ليقرأها ويختار منها ما يريد ، طلب منه أينشتين أن يقرأها له فاعتذر الجرسون قائلا : إنني آسف يا سيدي ، فأنا أمي جاهل مثلك !


*الرد خالص!*
ذهب كاتب شاب إلى الروائي الفرنسي المشهور (( إسكندر ديماس )) مؤلف روايته ((الفرسان الثلاثة )) وغيرها وعرض عليه أن يتعاونا معا في كتابة إحدى القصص التاريخية..
وفي الحال أجابه (( ديماس )) في سخرية وكبرياء :
كيف يمكن أن يتعاون حصان وحمار في جر عربة واحدة ؟!
على الفور رد عليه الشاب : هذه إهانة يا سيدي كيف تسمح لنفسك أن تصفني بأنني حصان ؟!

** * **



*لماذا تزوجته ؟*
عندما سئلت الكاتبة الإنجليزية (( أغاثا كريستي )) . لماذا تزوجت واحد من رجال الآثار ؟
قالت : لأني كلما كبرت ازددت قيمة عنده!
* * *


*إرضاء جميع الأذواق :*
نشر المقال الافتتاحي في إحدى الصحف الإقليمية في بريطانيا ذلك:
(( ستجد أيها القارئ العزيز بعض الأخطاء في الصحيفة ... وأرجوك أن تعلم أن هذه الأخطاء قد وضعت لغرض ... فنحن نحرص دائما على أن نرضي جميع القراء وكل الأذواق ، فبعض القراء مولعون بالبحث عن الأخطاء في الصحف والمجلات ، ومن أجل ذلك وضعناها لهم !!
** * **

*فراش للضيف !*
كان الكاتب الأمريكي (( مارك توين )) مغرما بالراحة حتى أنه كان يمارس الكتابة والقراءة وهو نائم في سريره ، وقلما كان يخرج من غرفة نومه !
وذات يوم جاء أحد الصحفيين لمقابلته ، وعندما أخبرته زوجته بذلك قال لها : (( دعيه يدخل )) ..... غير أن الزوجة اعترضت قائلة : هذا لا يليق ..... هل ستدعه يقف بينما أنت نائم في الفراش ؟!
فأجابها (( مارك توين )) : عندك حق ، هذا لا يليق اطلبي من الخادمة أن تعد له فراشا آخر!
** * **


*أبو علقمه وابن أخيه* :
قدم على أبي علقمه النحوي ابن أخ له ، فقال له : ما فعل أبوك؟
قال : مات
قال : وما علته ؟
قال : ورمت قدميه
قال : قل : قدماه..
قال : فارتفع الورم إلى ركبتاه ..
قال: قل : ركبتيه ..
فقال : دعني يا عم ، فما موت أبي بأشد علي من نحوك هذا ..!
** * **

*من بالباب :*
وقف على باب نحوي أحد الفقراء فقرعه فقال النحوي : من بالباب ؟ ... فقال : سائل ..
فقال النحوي : لينصرف .... فقال الفقير مستدركا : اسمي أحمد ( وهو اسم لاينصرف في النحو ) ..
فقال النحوي لغلامه : أعط سيبويه كسرة..*
*

----------


## أبو صهيب وليد بن سعد

الأجوبة المُسّكِتَة


الحمد لله وحده و الصلاة و السلام على من لا نبي بعده ، و بعد :


فهذه مجموعة مواعظ وقصص خفيفة ظريفة لا  يُحرم قارئها - إن شاء الله - من الوقوف على حكمة عالية أو مُلحة غالية ،  فضلاً على أنها قصص يستروح بها القلب ، و تستجم بها النفس ، و تفتح باب  تأمل العبد في إعجاز الله في خلقه ، إستللتها من كتيب " مُتعة الأذكياء "  للشيخ الفاضل *عبد السلام بن عبد الكريم* حفظه الله ، و الذي إختصر فيه كتاب " الأجوبة المُسكتة " *لابن ابي عون* عفا الله عنه .
 

-         قال رجل من أهل الحجاز لابن شُبرمُة : من عندنا خرج العلم ، قال نعم : ثم لم يعد اليكم .
 

-         سمع رجل رجلاً يقول : أين الزاهدون في الدنيا و الراغبون في الآخرة ؟ قال : إقلب كلامك و ضع يدك على من شئت .
 
 -         قال  عبيد الله بن زياد لمسلم بن عقيل : و الله لأقتلنك قِتلة يُتحدث بها بعدي ،  فقال مسلم : أشهد أنك لا تدع سوء القتلة و لؤم القدرة لأحد أولى بهما منك . -         قال معاوية لعمرو : ما بلغ دهائك ؟ قال : لم أدخل في شئ قط إلا خرجت منه . قال معاوية : لكنني لا أدخل في شئ أريد الخروج منه . -         عزى رجل عمر بن عبد العزيز ، عن ابنه عبد الملك ، فقال : ان هذا الأمر لم نزل نتوقعه ، فلما حلَّ لم ننكره . -         شتم رجل رجلاً فقال المشتوم : انا لا أدخل في حربٍ الغالب فيها شر من المغلوب . -         قيل لابن عمر : ان المختار يزعم أنه يوحى اليه . قال : صدق (وَإِنَّ الشَّيَاطِينَ لَيُوحُونَ إِلَى أَوْلِيَائِهِمْ ... ) ( الأنعام : 121 ) .

  -         قال رجل للأحنف : أخبرني الثقة عنك بسوء . فقال الأحنف : الثقة لا يَنُمُّ .

  -         قال أبو العتاهية لرجل : أعرني كذا . قال : أكره أن يضيع . فقال : أما علمت أن المكارم موصولة بالمكاره .

  -         سمع  عبد الملك بن مروان عبد الله بن يزيد بن معاوية يتكلم فلحن ، فقال : هذا  خليفة ابن خليفة ابن خليفة ، فقال عبد الله : ابنك الوليد يلحن . فقال :  أخوه سليمان لا يلحن ، فقال عبد الله : أخي خالد لا يلحن .

  -         جاء  رجل يطلب الشعبي في منزله ، فقيل له : قد خرج مع إمرأة الى المسجد ، فجاء  فوجدهما في الطريق ، فقال : أيكما الشعبي ؟ فقال الشعبي و أشار الى المرأة :  هذه . -         دعى  المنصور قوماً ليوليهم القضاء ، فكان فيهم صاحب مسجد ابن رغبان ، و كان في  وجهه سجادة عظيمة - أثر السجود في الوجه - ، فلما رآه قال له : و الله لئن  كنت أردت الله بهذا فما ينبغي لنا أن نصدك عنه ، و لئن كنت أردتنا بهذا  فينبغي لنا أن نَحْذرَك .

  -         قيل لعلي رضى الله عنه : كيف يُحاسب الله العباد على كثرة عددهم ؟ قال : كما يرزقهم على كثرة عددهم .

  -         لما  فرغ علي رضى الله عنه من دفن رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم سأل عن خبر  السقيفة ، فقيل له : إن الأنصار قالت : منا أمير و منكم أمير ، فقال : هل  ذكرت الأنصار حديث النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم ( يُقبل من مُحسنهم و يُتجاوز  عن مسيئهم ) رواه البخاري ، فكيف يكون الأمر لهم و الوصاة بهم ؟

  -         قال رجل للأعمش : كيف بتَّ يا أبا محمد ؟ فدخل و أخرج معه مخدته و مضربته و وضع رأسه عليهما و قال : كذا بتُّ .

  -         أُتي عمر بلصٍّ فأمر بقطع يده ، فقال : يا ويله ما سرق قبلها ، فقال عمر : كذبت ، ما كان الله عز و جل يأخذ عبداً عند أول ذنب .

  -         قيل لسفيان : ما الزهد ؟ قال : الزهد في النفس .

  -         كان  للضحاك صديق من النصارى ، فقال له ما يمنعك من الإسلام ؟ قال : حبي للخمر ،  قال : فاسلم و إشربها  . فأسلم ، فقال له الضحاك : يا هذا ، إنك قد أسلمت ،  فإن شربتها حددناك ، و إن رجعت عن الإسلام قتلناك ، فحسُن إسلامه .

  -         قال رجل لشاعر : بأي وجه تلقاني و قد هجرتني ؟ قال : بالوجه الذي ألقى به ربي يوم القيامة مع كثرة ذنوبي .

  -         سمع عبد الملك صوت الرعد ففزع ، فقال له عمر بن عبد العزيز : هذا حِسُّ رضا الله  ، فكيف ترى حِسَّ غضبه .

  -         قيل لرجل : إن نرى بعض الناس يقول فيك سوءاً و لا نراك تقولُ فيهم إلا خيراً . فقال : إنما أُعطيهم مما عندي .

  -         قال رجل لابن سيرين : إني وقعت فيك فإجعلني في حِل ، فقال : ما أحب أن أحل ما حرم الله عليك .

  -         تكلم رجل في مجلس فخلط ، فقال رجل لغلام له : أنت حر يا غلام ، فقال له الرجل : ما سبب عتق هذا الغلام ؟ قال : إذ لم أُخلق مثلك .

  -         قيل لزُرعة بن ضمرة الهلالي : متى عَقَلْت ؟ قال : يوم ولدت مُنِعْتُ الثدى فبكيت ، و أعطيته فسكت .

  -         قال  عمر بن الخطاب لأبي مريم السلولي : و الله لا أُحبك حتى تحب الأرض الدم ،  فقال : افتمنعني بذلك حقاً ؟ قال : لا ، قال : فلا ضير ، إنما يأسى على  الحب النساء .

  -         قيل للخليل بن احمد : من الزاهد ؟ قال : من لا يطلب المفقود حتى يذهب الموجود .

  -         و قال إبن الكواء لعلي رضى الله عنه : كم بين السماء و الأرض ؟ قال : دعوة مستجابة .

  -         قيل  لإياس بن معاوية : ما فيك عيب غير أنك تُكثر الكلام و تُعجب بنفسك ، و  تقعُد حيث وجدت . فقال : أما الكلام فحسن ما أقول ؟ قال : نعم . قال :  فكلما كُثر من الحسن كان خيراً . و أما القعود حيث وجدت فحيث قعدت كنت . و  أما الإعجاب فلا أكذبك إذا أضفت نفسي الى أمثالك أعجبتني .

  -         مرض الأعمش ، فعاده رجل فأطال عنده ، ثم قال له : يا أبا محمد ، ما أشد ما مر بك في علتك هذه ، قال : قعودك عندي .

  -         لما أُخرج سُقراط ليُقتل بكت إمرأته ، فقال لها : ما يُبكيك ؟ قالت : لأنك تُقتل مظلوماً ، قال : أفكنتِ تحبين أن أُقتل ظالماً ؟

  -         قال رجل لسلمان : إني لا أستطيع قيام الليل . قال : فلا تعجز بالنهار .

  -         قيل لبعض الزهاد : ما تقول في صلاة الليل ؟ قال : خَفِ الله بالنهار و نَمْ بالليل .

  -         شتم رجل بعض الزهاد ؟ قال : هي صحيفتك : فأمْلِ فيها ما شئت .

  -         شكا رجل كثرة عياله الى بعض الزهاد ، فقال : أنظر من كان عيالك ليس رزقه على الله فحوله الى منزلي .

  -         قال رجل لأمة معها طبق مُغطى : ما في الطبق ؟ قالت : فلِمَ غطيناه إذن ؟!

  -         قال موسى بن اسباط لرجل : ابن عمك فلان لو كان كنت تُكفنه ؟ قال : نعم . قال : فغنه عريان فاكْسُه .

  -         رمى المتوكل عصفوراً فأخطأه ، فقال ابن حمدون : أحسنت و الله يا سيدي ، قال : هو ذا تهزأ بي ! كيف أحسنت ؟ قال : الى العصفور .

  -         اتى  أبو موسى المكفوف مؤدبُ الحسن بن رجاءً نخاساً ، فقال له : اُطلب لي  حماراً ليس بالصغير المُحتقر ، و لا بالكبير المشتهر ، إن خلا الطريق تدفق ،  و إن كثر الزحام ترفَّق ، لا يصدم بي السواري ، و لا يُدخلني تحت البواري ،  إن أكثرت علفه شكر ، و إن أقللته صبر ، إن حركته هام ، و إن ركبه غيري قام  ، قال النخاس : يا عبد الله ، إصبر قليلاً ، فإن مُسخ القاضي حماراً أصبتُ  حاجتك . 

و صلى الله على محمد و على آله و صحبه و سلم . 

جمع و ترتيب وليد بن سعد

----------


## عبد الله الأعصر

جزاك الله خيرا  :Smile:

----------


## أبو صهيب وليد بن سعد

> جزاك الله خيرا


بوركتم              :Smile:

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*ذكر في ترجمة أبو بكر الباقلاني أنه كان فقيها بارعا، ومحدثا حجة، ومتكلم على مذهب أهل السنة والجماعة وكان رحمه الله ذكيًا، غاية في الذكاء والفطنة وكان مسددًا في نقاشه، محافظًا على كرامة الإسلام، عفيفاً في لفظه. قال له طاغية الروم يوما: خبرني عن عائشة زوجة نبيكم؟ فقال له الباقلاني: هما اثنتان قيل فيهما ما قيل: زوج نبينا ومريم ابنة عمران، فأما زوج نبينا فلم تلد وكان لها بعل، وأما مريم: فجاءت بولد، وليس لها بعل، وكل قد برأها الله مما رميت به. فسكت طاغية الروم ولم يُحِر جوابًا([1]).*
 [1] ـ انظر الموسوعة العربية العالمية ترجمة أبو بكر الباقلاني

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

> * أبو بكر الباقلاني أنه كان فقيها بارعا، ومحدثا حجة، ومتكلم على مذهب أهل السنة والجماعة*


*الإمام أبوبكر الباقلاني وآراؤه الاعتقادية في ضوء عقيدة السلف. تأليف: جودي صلاح الدين النتشة.
اشراف الدكتور فاروق أحمد الدسوقي ,* *جامعة أم القرى مكة المكرمة كلية الدعوة وأصول الدين الدراسات العليا قسم العقيدة* *1409** هـ* 
http://malikiaa.blogspot.com/2009/07/blog-post_27.html

----------


## شارب الذهب

جزاك الله خيرا .
 لا شك أن الأجوبة المسكته التي ذكرها بعض العلماء في كتبهم إنما تدل على حدة ذكاء المجيب و سرعة بديهته و حسن تصرفه و قد أعجبتني الأجوبة المسكته التي ذكرها الزجاجي في كتاب الأمالي وحفظتها عندي في ملف عندما كنت أتصفح 
الكتاب و هي كالتالي:
ااخبرنا: أحمد بن الحسين بن شقير النحوي قال أنبأنا أبو العباس أحمد ابن يحيى ثعلب عن عمر بن شبةقال: كانت رملة بنت عبيد اللـه بن معمر تحت هشام بن سليمان بن عبد اللـه فجرى بينهماذات يوم كلام فقال لـها أنت بغلة لا تلدين، فقالت لـه يأبى كرمي أن يخالط لؤمك.
  اسم الكتاب:  الأمالي – الزجاجي

قال أبو القاسم: قال أبوالعباس وشبيةٌ بهذا من الجوابات المسكتة ما روى عن الخنساء حين دخلت على عائشة رضي اللـه عنها فأنشدتها قولـها في أخيها صخر:
ألا يا صخر إن أبكيت عيني ******  فقد أضحكتني زمناً طويلاً
بكيتك في نساء معولاتٍ                *********وكنت أحق من أبدى العويلا
دفعت بك الخطوب وأنت حي            *******فمن ذا يدفع الخطب الجليلا
إذا قبح البكاء على قتيلٍ                 **********رأيت بكاءك الحسن الجميلا
فقالت عائشة: أتبكينصخراً وهو جمرة في النار، فقالت يا أم المؤمنين ذاك أشد لجزعي عليه وأبعث لبكائي.
   اسم الكتاب:  الأمالي- الزجاجي
قال أبو القاسم الأصغران القلب واللسان ومنه قول ضمرة بن ضمرة وكان يغير على مسالح النعمان وينقص أطرافه فطلبه فأعياه وأشجاهف جعل لـه ألف ناقة والأمان فلما دخل عليه ازدراه لأنه كان حقيراً دميماً فقال للنعمان: لأن تسمع بالمعيدي خير من أن تراه، وهو أول من قالـها فذهبت مثلاً، فقال لـه ابن ضمرة: مهلاً أبيت اللعن فإنما المرء بأصغريه قلبه ولسانه إن نطق نطق ببيان وإن قاتل قاتل بجنان فأعجب به وولاه ما وراء بابه.
   اسم الكتاب:  الأمالي– الزجاجي

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*أعجبني ردود إخواني ولنجعل هذا الموضوع مشاركة لنا في أفضل ما ورد في 
**{الأجوب المسكتة*}
قال الماوردي: من الأجوبة المسكتة أن إبليس ظهر لعيسى عليه الصلاة والسلام فقال: ألست تقول إنه لن يصيبك إلا ما كتبه الله لك وعليك قال: نعم قال: فارم بنفسك من ذروة الجبل فإنه إن يقدر لك السلامة سلمت قال: يا ملعون إن لله تعالى أن يختبر عباده وليس للعبد أن يختبر ربه
راجع: فيض القدير (3/297/ط التجارية)

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*قال الماوردي: من الأجوبة المسكتة 
أنه قيل لعلي كرم الله وجهه كم بين السماء والأرض قال: دعوة مستجابة قيل كم بين المشرق والمغرب قال: مسيرة يوم للشمس فسؤال السائل إما اختبار وإما استبصار فصدر عنه من الجواب ما أسكته([1]).*
  [1] ـ فيض القدير (3/301/ط التجارية).

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*
قال برهان الدين الحلبي**: ورأيت في الأجوبة المسكتة لابن عون رحمه الله «أن اليهود قالوا للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ألست لم تزل نبيا؟ قال نعم، قالوا: فلم لم تنطق في المهد كما نطق عيسى؟ قال: إن الله خلق عيسى من غير فحل، فلولا أنه نطق في المهد لما كان لمريم عذر وأخذت بما يؤخذ به مثلها، وأنا ولدت بين أبوين» هذا كلامه، وهو يخالف ما تقدم من أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم تكلم في المهد إلا أن يقال مرادهم لم لم تنطق في المهد بمثل الذي نطق به عيسى، أو أن ذلك منه صلى الله عليه وسلم إرخاء للعنان فليتأمل([1]).*

*وذكر الحافظ ابن كثير** -رحمه الله- في اختصار علوم الحديث أن بعض المتكلمين قال: إنه لا يوجد موضوع في السنة، واستدل بالآية، والنبي -عليه الصلاة والسلام- لا ينطق عن الهوى، إن هو إلا وحي يوحى، ما دام الأمر كذلك فالحكم واحد في القرآن والسنة، قال: لا يوجد حديث موضوع، فانبرى له شخص، ويقال: إنه صبي -والله أعلم بحقيقة هذه القصة-، فقال له: ما رأيك في حديث: ((سيكذب علي))؟ إيش رأيك في حديث: ((سيكذب علي))؟ ماذا يكون الجواب؟ هو يبي يقول: صحيح وإلا مكذوب؟ الرد حاصل حاصل، سواء صحح أو أبطل، سواء حكم عليه بالصحة أو حكم عليه بالوضع، الرد حاصل حاصل، فإن قال: صحيح، طيب كيف يرد؟ الرسول يقول: سيكذب علي؟ وأنت تقول: لا، ما يمكن يكذب عليه، وإن قال: باطل، يقول: هاه الآن كذب عليه([2]).*

*وعن على رضي الله عنه قال له يهودي ما دفنتم نبيكم حتى اختلفتم فقال: إنما اختلفنا عنه لا فيه ولكنكم ما جفت أرجلكم من البحر حتى قلتم لنبيكم اجعل لنا آلها كما لهم آلهة ([3]).*

*وقيل* *يروى: أن معاوية قال لرجل من سبأ: ما كان أجهل قومك حيث قالوا: { ربنا باعد بين أسفارنا } [سبأ:19]، وحيث ملكوا أمرهم امرأة، فقال: أجهل من قومي قومك الذين قالوا حين دعاهم النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : { اللهم إن كان هذا هو الحق من عندك فأمطر علينا حجارة من السماء ... الآية } ألا قالوا: إن كان هذا هو الحق من عندك فاهْدِنا له([4]).*

*وقيل**: جاء حاطب إلى المقوقس بالإسكندرية رحب به وحصل معه محادثة لطيفة، من ضمن ما كلمه، قال: ألست تقول أن محمداً رسول الله وهو في عنايته وكذا وكذا؟ قال: بلى، قال: كيف يكون حبيب الله ورسول الله ويتركه لأهل مكة يخرجونه هارباً ليلاً؟ يعني: لماذا لم يحمه ولم يدافع عنه؟ قال له: أيها الملك! ألست تؤمن بالنصرانية؟ قال: بلى، قال: ألست تقول بأن عيسى ابن الله؟ قال: بلى، قال: كيف أن أباه تركه لليهود يصلبونه ولم يدافع عنه؟ فقال: حكيم جاء من عند حكيم، وهذه الأجوبة المسكتة، والعامة يقولون: إذا أرسلت فأرسل حكيماً([5]).*

قيل*: أتى هشام بن عبد الملك برجل بلغه عنه أمر فلما أقيم بين يديه جعل يتكلم بحجته فقال له هشام: وتتكلم أيضا! فقال الرجل: يا أمير المؤمنين قال الله عز وجل: {يوم تأتي كل نفس تجادل عن نفسها} أفنجادل الله تعالى ولا نتكلم بين يديك كلاما؟ قال هشام: بلى ويحك تكلم([6]).*

*قيل**: قال رجل للأحنف بن قيس: اخبرني الثقة عنك بسوء! فقال الأحنف: الثقة لا ينم([7]).*

*وعن علي بن بكار قال: «شكا رجل إلى إبراهيم بن أدهم كثرة عياله، فقال له إبراهيم: يا أخي انظر كل من في منزلك ليس رزقه على الله فحوله إلى منزلي»([8]).*

*حكي: أنه مر سفيهان برجل مهذب، فأرادا أن يسخرا منه؛ فوقف أحدهما عن يمينه والآخر عن يساره وسألاه: أمغفل أنت أم أحمق؟ فقال لهما: أنا بين الاثنين.*
[1] ـ السيرة الحلبية = إنسان العيون في سيرة الأمين المأمون (1/ 114).
[2] ـ الباعث الحثيث (1/ 244).
[3] ـ روح البيان (4/ 28).
[4] ـ رموز الكنوز في تفسير الكتاب العزيز (ص: 433).
[5] ـ *شرح بلوغ المرام لعطية سالم (الشريط رقم 231)*
[6] ـ *إحياء علوم الدين ج3/ص184، وأخرجه ابن عساكر في "تاريخ دمشق" (68/212).*
[7] ـ *وفيات الأعيان لابن خلكان (2/506/ط الثقافة)، وتهذيب الرياسة للقلعجي (1/166/ط المنار).*
[8] ـ *أخرجه البيهقي في "الشعب" (2/113/رقم1272/ط العلمية)، وابن عساكر في "تاريخ دمشق" (6/345)، (54/301).*

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

أحسنت يا شيخ عبد الحميد ، فكرة رائعة ، نتابع جديدكم .

----------


## شارب الذهب

و من الأجوبة المسكته أجوبة الإمام علي رضي الله عنه فيما يتعلق بموقعة الجمل والتي جاءت في مصنف ابن أبي شيبة في كتاب الجمل و صفين من كتاب الفتن :
(33552
*حدّثنايزيد بن هارون عن شريك عن أبي العنبس عن أبي البختري قال: سئل عليّ عن أهل الجمل قال:قيل: أمشركون هم؟ 
قال: من الشرك فروا، قيل: أمنافقون هم؟ قال: إن المنافقين لا يذكرون الله  إلا قليلاً؛ قيل: فما هم؟ قال: إخواننا بغوا علينا**·        

**·* (33569) ـ*·* *حدّثنا يحيى بن آدم قال حدثنا مسعود بن سعد الجعفي عن عطاء بن السائب عن أبي البختري قال: لما انهزم أهل الجمل قال عليّ: لا يطلبن عبد خارجًا من العسكر، وما كان من دابة أو سلاح فهو لكم؛وليس لكم أم ولد؛ والمواريث على فرائض الله، وأي امرأة قتل زوجها فلتعتد اربعة أشهروعشرًا؛ قالوا: يا أمير المؤمنين تحلّ لنا دماؤهم ولا تحلّ لنا نساؤهم، قال: فخاصموا،فقال: كذلك السيرة في أهل القبلة، قال: فهاتوا سهامكم واقرعوا على عائشة فهي رأس الأمروقائدهم، 
قال: ففرقوا وقالوا: نستغفر الله، قال: فخصمهم عليّ.*

----------


## أبي أويس حسام

بوركتم جمع مفيد

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*قال ابن عبد البر:** لما أَمر رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم يَوْم بدر بِضَرْب عنق عقبَة بن أبي معيط قَالَ لَهُ من للصبية يَا مُحَمَّد قَالَ النَّار([1]).* 
*قال ابن عبد البر:** قَالَ الْأَعْمَش رَحمَه الله احْذَرُوا الْجَواب فَإِن عَمْرو بن الْعَاصِ قَالَ لعدي بن حَاتِم مَتى فقئت عَيْنك يَا أَبَا طريف قَالَ يَوْم طُعنت فِي إستك وَأَنت مول يَعْنِي يَوْم صفّين([2]).* *
قال ابن عبد البر:** تربع سُلَيْمَان بن الشمردل فِي مجْلِس بِلَال بن أبي بردة فَقَالَ لَهُ: لقد جَلَست جُلُوس بغي قَالَ إِنَّك لعالم بجلوسهن([3]).* 
*قال ابن عبد البر:** أنْشد ابْن الرّقاع، مُعَاوِيَة قصيدة يذكر فِيهَا الْخمر، فَقَالَ مُعَاوِيَة: أما إِنِّي ارتبت فِيك فِي جودة وصف الشَّرَاب! فَقَالَ: وَأَنا قد أرتبت بك فِي مَعْرفَته([4]).* 
*قال ابن عبد البر:** قَالَ تَمِيم بن نصر بن سيار لأعرابي: هَل أصابتك تخمة قطّ؟ قَالَ: أما من طَعَامك فَلَا([5]).* 
*قال ابن عبد البر:** دخل معن بن زَائِدَة على الْمَنْصُور فأسرع الْمَشْي وقارب فِي الخطو؛فَقَالَ لَهُ الْمَنْصُور: كبر سنك يَا معن؛ قَالَ فِي طَاعَتك؛ قَالَ: إِنَّك مَعَ ذَلِك لجلد، قَالَ: على أعدائك يَا أَمِير الْمُؤمنِينَ، قَالَ: وَإِن فِيك لبَقيَّة، قَالَ هِيَ لَك يَا أَمِير الْمُؤمنِينَ([6]).* 
 [1] ـ *أدب المجالسة وحمد اللسان لابن عبد البر صـ99.*
[2] ـ *أدب المجالسة وحمد اللسان لابن عبد البر صـ99.*
[3] ـ *أدب المجالسة وحمد اللسان لابن عبد البر صـ100.*
[4] ـ *أدب المجالسة وحمد اللسان لابن عبد البر صـ100.*
[5] ـ *أدب المجالسة وحمد اللسان لابن عبد البر صـ101.*
[6] ـ *أدب المجالسة وحمد اللسان لابن عبد البر صـ102.*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

انها فكرةٌ رائعةٌ بحق نلتقي فيها بالأسلاف والأجداد 
جزاكم الله خيراً شيخنا عبد الحميد الأزهري وحفظكم الله وزادكم علما

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

> انها فكرةٌ رائعةٌ بحق نلتقي فيها بالأسلاف والأجداد 
> جزاكم الله خيراً شيخنا عبد الحميد الأزهري وحفظكم الله وزادكم علما


بارك الله فيك أخي الفاضل رضا الحملاوي ورزقك اللهم حب إخوانك

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

وقال يهودي لعلي رضي الله عنه: ما دفنتم نبيكم حتى اختلفتم فيه، فقال له: إنما اختلفنا عنه لا فيه؛ ولكنكم ما جفت أقدامك من البحر حتى قلتم لنبيكم: {اجْعَل لَّنَا إِلَـهاً كَمَا لَهُمْ آلِهَةٌ قَالَ إِنَّكُمْ قَوْمٌ تَجْهَلُونَ}([1])».([2]). 
قال عبد الله بن خازم لقهرمانه: إلى أين تمضى يا هامان؟ قال: أبنى لك صرحاً؛ فعجب من جوابه، لأنه أشار إلى أنه فرعون، أن كان هو هامان([3]). 
قال الحسن لابن سيرين: تعبر الرؤيا كأنك من آل يعقوب. فقال ابن سيرين: وأنت تفسر القرآن كأنك شهدت التنزيل([4]).    *
حكي أنه*: مرت أمة بسعيد بن المسيب وقد أقيم ليضرب، فقالت: يا شيخ! لقد أقمت مقام الخزي؛ فقال: بل من مقام الخزي فررت([5]).    *
حكي أنه*: لقي الحسن-أي ابن علي- الفرزدق في حين خروجه إلى العراق، فسأله عن الناس، فقال: القلوب معك، والسيوف عليك، والنصر من الله.    
قيل للأصمعي: لماذا لا تقول الشعر؟ قال: الذي أريده لا يواتيني، والذي يواتيني لا أريده، أنا كالمسنّ أشحذ ولا أقطع.    
عن مجالد أو عن غيره وقال: كنّا عند الشّعبي جلوسا، فمرّ حمّال على ظهره دنّ خلّ، فلما رأى الشّعبيّ وضع الدّنّ وقال للشعبي: ما كان اسم امرأة إبليس؟ قال: ذاك نكاح ما شهدناه!([6]).    
عن أبي إسحاق المالكي قال: قال الحجاج ليحيى بن سعيد بن العاص: أخبرني عبد الله بن هلال صديق إبليس، أنّك تشبه إبليس! قال: وما ينكر أن يكون سيد الإنس يشبه سيد الجنّ! ([7]).    
عن داود بن أبي هند، قال: سئل الشّعبي عن لحم الفيل، فتلا قوله عزّ ذكره: قُلْ لا أَجِدُ فِي ما أُوحِيَ إِلَيَّ مُحَرَّماً عَلى طاعِمٍ يَطْعَمُهُ إِلَّا أَنْ يَكُونَ مَيْتَةً أَوْ دَماً مَسْفُوحاً أَوْ لَحْمَ خِنزِيرٍ إلى آخر الآية. وسئل عن لحم الشّيطان فقال: نحن نرضى منه بالكفاف، فقال له قائل: ما تقول في الذّبّاب؟ قال: إن اشتهيته فكله.  وأنشدوا قول أعرابي لامرأته: [من البسيط]  ألا تموتين إنا نبتغي بدلا ... إن اللواتي يموّتن الميامين  أم أنت لازلت في الدنيا معمّرة ... كما يعمّر إبليس الشّياطين([8]).    
قال أبو الزناد لابن شبرمة في مناظرته له: من عندنا خرج العلم. فقال ابن شبرمة: ثم لم يعد إليكم([9]).    
قال المدائنيّ: قال معاوية لابن عبّاس؛ أنتم، يا بني هاشم، تصابون في أبصاركم؛ فقال ابن عباس؛ وأنتم، يا بني أمية، تصابون في بصائركم([10]).    
قال الرشيد لشريك القاضي: يا شريك! آية في الكتاب ليس لك ولا لقومك فيها شيء! قال: وما هي يا أمير المؤمنين؟ قال قوله تعالى: {وَإِنَّهُ لَذِكْرٌ لَّكَ وَلِقَوْمِكَ وَسَوْفَ تُسْأَلُونَ}([11])، فقال آية أخرى ليس لي ولا لقومي فيها شيء. قال: وما هي؟ قال: {وَكَذَّبَ بِهِ قَوْمُكَ وَهُوَ الْحَقُّ}([12]).([13]) 
 *[1]**ـ الأعراف : 138.* 
*[2]**ـ أمالي المرتضي (1/276/ باب الجوابات الحاضرة المستحسنة التي تسميها قوم المسكتة)، وربيع الأبرار للزمخشري (1/103/الجوابات المسكتة).* 
*[3]**ـ انظر: ربيع الأبرار للزمخشري (1/109/الجوابات المسكتة)؛ وثمار القلوب في المضاف والمنسوب لثعالبي (1/ 82).* 
*[4]**ـ بهجة المجالس وأنس المجالس (1/14/ باب من الأجوبة المسكتة وحسن البديهة).* 
*[5]**ـ بهجة المجالس وأنس المجالس (1/14/ باب من الأجوبة المسكتة وحسن البديهة).* 
*[6]** ـ الحيوان (6/ 403).* 
*[7]** ـ الحيوان (6/ 403).* 
*[8]** ـ الحيوان (6/ 403).* 
*[9]** ـ البيان والتبيين للجاحظ (1/273/ط الهلال).* 
*[10]** ـ عيون الأخبار لابن قتيبة (2/ 229/ط العلمية)،* *بهجة المجالس وأنس المجالس (1/15/ باب من الأجوبة المسكتة وحسن البديهة).* 
*[11]**ـ الزخرف: 44.* 
*[12]**ـ الأنعام: 66.* 
*[13]**ـ بهجة المجالس وأنس المجالس (1/15/ باب من الأجوبة المسكتة وحسن البديهة).*

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*قيل*: جعل لرجل ألف درهم على أن يسأل عمرو بن العاص، وهو على المنبر عن أمه، فسأله. فقال: هي سلمى بنت حرملة، تلقب النابغة، من بني عنزة، ثم أحد بنى جلاَّن، أصابتها رماح العرب فبيعت بعكاظ، فاشتراها الفاكه بن المغيرة، ثم اشتراها منه عبد الله بن جدعان، ثم صارت إلى العاص بن وائل، فولدت وأنجبت. فإن كان لك جعل فخذه([1]).  
*حكي* أن الحجاج ظفر بأصحاب ابن الأشعث، فجلس يضرب أعناقهم، فأتي في آخرهم برجل من تميم، فقال له يا حجاج! لئن كنا أسأنا في الدنيا، فما أحسنت في العقوبة. فقال الحجاج: أفّ لهذه الجيف، ما كان فيهم من يحسن هذا؟ وأمر بتخلية سبيل من بقي([2]).    *
حكي أن:* أعرابي عاتب أباه فقال: إن عظيم حقك علي، لا يذهب صغير حقي عليك، والذي تمتُّ به إليّ أمت بمثله إليك، ولست أزعم أنّا سواء، ولكن لا يحل لك الاعتداء([3]).    
*قيل*: لمعاوية بن سفيان، يوم صفين: إنك تقدم حتى نقول: إنك تقبل، وإنك أشجع الناس، وتتأخر حتى نقول :إنك تفر، وإنك أجبن الناس. قال: أتقدم إذا كان التقدم غنما، وأتأخر إذا كان التأخر عزما([4]).     *
قيل*: اشتكى عبد الله بن صفوان ضرسه، فأتاه رجل يعوده، وقال: ما بك؟ قال: وجع الضرس. فقال: أما علمت ما يقول إبليس؟ قال: لا. قال: يقول: دواؤه الكسر. قال :إنما يطيع إبليس أولياؤه([5]).    *
حكي أن:* أبا جعفر المنصور قال لأبي جعونة العامريّ من أهل الشام: ألا تحمدون الله بأنا قد ولينا عليكم ورفع عنكم الطاعون؟! قال: لم يكن ليجمعكم الله علينا والطاعون([6]).     *
قيل* لابن سيرين: من أكل سبع رطبات على الريق سبَّحت في بطنه، فقال ابن سيرين: لئن كان هذا هكذا فينبغي للوزينجإذا أكل أن يصلي الوتر والتراويح([7]).     
*قيل*: لابن السَّمَّاك في زمن يزيد بن معاوية: كيف تركت الناس؟ قال: مظلوم لا ينتصف وظالم لا ينتهي([8]).    *
حكي*: أن رجل من قريش، قال لرجل من أهل اليمن: ما كان أحمق قومك حين قالوا: {رَبَّنَا بَاعِدْ بَيْنَ أَسْفَارِنَا}([9])؛ أما كان جمع الشمل خيراً لهم؟ فقال اليماني: قومك أحمق منهم، حين قالوا: {اللَّهُمَّ إِن كَانَ هَـذَا هُوَ الْحَقَّ مِنْ عِندِكَ فَأَمْطِرْ عَلَيْنَا حِجَارَةً مِّنَ السَّمَاءِ أَوِ ائْتِنَا بِعَذَابٍ أَلِيمٍ}([10]) " ، أفلا قالوا: اللهم إن كان هذا هو الحق من عندك فاهدنا إليه([11]).  
 *[1]**ـ بهجة المجالس وأنس المجالس (1/15/ باب من الأجوبة المسكتة وحسن البديهة).*
*[2]**ـ بهجة المجالس وأنس المجالس (1/16/ باب من الأجوبة المسكتة وحسن البديهة).*
*[3]**ـ بهجة المجالس وأنس المجالس (1/16/ باب من الأجوبة المسكتة وحسن البديهة).*
*[4]** ـ نثر الدرر في المحاضرات لأبي سعد الآبي (3/16/ط العلمية)، لباب الآداب لأسامة بن منقذ (1/193/ط السنة).*
*[5]**ـ بهجة المجالس وأنس المجالس (1/16/ باب من الأجوبة المسكتة وحسن البديهة).*
*[6]**ـ بهجة المجالس وأنس المجالس (1/16/ باب من الأجوبة المسكتة وحسن البديهة).*
*[7]**ـ بهجة المجالس وأنس المجالس (1/16/ باب من الأجوبة المسكتة وحسن البديهة)، واللَّوزِينَجُ: من الحلواء شبه القطائف يؤدم بدهن اللَّوز؛ [المصباح المنير (2/560)]..*
*[8]**ـ بهجة المجالس وأنس المجالس (1/16/ باب من الأجوبة المسكتة وحسن البديهة).*
*[9]**ـ الأنفال: 32.*
*[10]**ـ سبأ : 19.*
*[11]**ـ بهجة المجالس وأنس المجالس (1/16/ باب من الأجوبة المسكتة وحسن البديهة).*

----------


## القارئ المليجي

بارك الله لك يا شيخ عبد الحميد.
- - -
وروى الأصمعي عن رجل من أهل الشام قال: قدِمتُ المدينة فقصدتُ منزل ابن هرمة، فإذا بنيَّة له تلعب.
فقلتُ لها: ما فعل أبوك؟
قالتْ: وفد إلى بعض الإخوان.
قلتُ: فانحري لنا ناقة فإنا أضيافك.
قالتْ: يا عمَّاه والذي خلقك ما عندنا شيءٌ.
قلتُ: فباطلٌ ما قال أبوكِ!
قالتْ: فما قال؟
قلتُ: قال:
كمْ ناقةٍ [قد] وجأتُ منحرَها * * * لمستهلِّ الشؤبوبِ أو جَملِ
قالتْ: يا عمَّاه فذلك القولُ من أبي أصارَنا إلى أنْ ليْس عندنا شيءٌ.
[من كتاب: المحاسن والأضداد، والبيت من المنسرح]

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

بارك الله فيك يا شيخ أحمد 
لا تحرمنا من هذه الدرر

----------


## أبو صهيب وليد بن سعد

> بوركتم جمع مفيد


جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## ابن عبدالكريم

جمع مفيد, جزاك الله خيرا.

----------


## الحفيشي

أبو صهيب وليد بن سعد أسأل الله لك الرحمة والجنة واللقاء بالنبي عليه السلام..إنه لجمع مفيد جدا..

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*حكي أنه*: «دخل طفيليٌّ دار قوم بغير إذن، فاشتدّ عليه صاحب الدار في القول، فأغلظ له الطفيلي في الجواب، وقال له: والله لئن قمت إليك لأدخلنك من حيث خرجت. فقال صاحب المنزل: أمّا أنا فأخرجك من حيث دخلت، وأخذ بيده فأخرجه»([1]).

*حكي أنه*: «قال رجلٌ من بني عجل لأبي الرَّوحاء الشاعر، بهمذان: ممن الرجل؟ قال: من العجم؛ قال العجلي: إنما الشعر للعرب، والمحال أن يقول الشعر رجل من العجم حتى ينزو على أمه رجل من العرب؛ فقال أبو الروحاء: فكل من لم يقل الشعر من العرب، فقد نزا على أمه رجل من العجم على هذا القياس»([2]).

قيل «قيل لمزيد - وهو يحمل شيئاً تحت إبطه - : يا مزيد! ما هذا الذي تحت حضنك؟ قال: يا أحمق! ولم خبأته؟»([3]).

قيل: «قال الفرزدق للحسن: يا أبا سعيد إني قد هجوت إبليس، أفتسمع؟ فقال له الحسن: اسكت، فإنك على لسانه تنطق»([4]).

قيل: «قيل لأعرابي: أتهمز الفارة؟ قال: إنما يهمزها السنور»([5]).

قيل: «قال حمزة الكسائي: أتهمز الذيب؟ قال: لو همزته أكلني»([6]).

قيل: «سأل رجل من الشعراء رجلا من المتكلمين بين يدي المأمون، فقال: ما سنك؟ قال: عظم. قال: لم أرد هذا، ولكن كم تعدَّ؟ قال: من واحد إلى ألف ألف وأزيد. قال: لم أرد هذا، ولكن كم أتى عليك؟ قال: لو أتى علي شيء لأهلكني. فضحك المأمون. فقيل له: كيف السؤال عن هذا؟ فقال: أن تقول؟ كم مضى من عمرك»([7]).

قيل: «لقي رجلٌ رجلاً راكباً، فقال له: أين تنزل فقال له: حيث أضع رجلي»([8]).

قيل: «تفاخر أهل الكوفة وأهل البصرة، فقال ابن شبرمة - وكان كوفياً - : لنا أحلام ملوك المدائن، وسخاء أهل السواد، وظرف أهل الحيرة، ولكم سفه السند، وبخل الخزر، وحمق أهل غسان»([9]).

قيل: «قال الربيع الحاجب لشريك القاضي بحضرة المهدي: بلغني أنك اختنت أمير المؤمنين. فقال شريك: لا تقل ذلك. لو كنت اختنته لكان قد أتاك نصيبك»([10]).

قيل: «قال مؤدب يزيد بن عبد الملك يوماً له: لحنت. فقال: الجواد يعثر. قال المؤدب: إي والله، ويضرب حتى يستقيم. فقال: نعم، وربما كسر أنف سائسه»([11]).

قيل: «وقف أعرابي على قوم فقال: رحم الله من لم تمج أذنه كلامي، وقدم لنفسه معاذه من سوء مقامي، فإن البلاد مجدبة، والحال مسغبة، والحياء زاجر يمنع من كلامكم، والفقر يدعو إلى إخباركم، والدعاء أحد الصدقتين، فرحم الله امرءاً أمر بخير. فقيل له: من أنت؟ فقال: اللهم اغفر، سوء الاكتساب يمنعني من الانتساب»([12]).

قيل: «وصف إبراهيم النظام، لأبي عبيدة معمر بن المثنى باليقظة وسرعة الجواب، فمر به يوماً ومعه قارورة زجاج، فأراد أن يختبره، فقال: يا أبا إسحاق! ما عيب هذه؟ فقال سريعة الانكسار، بطيئة الانجبار. فأعجب ذلك أبا عبيدة»([13]).

قيل: «دخل المعتصم على خاقان عائداً فقال للفتح بن خاقان: أيُّما أحسن، دار أمير المؤمنين أم دار أبيك؟ فقال: ما دام أمير المؤمنين في دار أبي فدار أبي أحسن»([14]).

قيل: «سمع سوارٌ القاضي الحجّاج بن أرطاة يقول : أهلكني حب الشرف، فقال: اتق الله تشرف»([15]).

قيل: «قال مالك بن أنس: قدم على عمر بن عبد العزيز فتيان، فقالا: إن أبانا توفي فترك مالا عند عمنا حميد، فأمر عمر بإحضاره، فلما دخل عليه، قال له عمر: يا حميد أنت القائل:
حميد الّذي أمجٌ داره ... أخو الخمر ذو الشَّيبة الأصلع
أتاني المشيب على شربها ... وكان كريماً فما ينزع
فقال: نعم. قال: أما إذ أقررت، فأني سأجلدك؟ قال ولم؟ قال: لأنك أقررت بشرب الخمر، وزعمت أنك تنزع عنها. فقال: هيهات، أين تذهب بك؟ ألم تسمع قول الله يقول: { وَالشُّعَرَاء يَتَّبِعُهُمُ الْغَاوُونَ * أَلَمْ تَرَ أَنَّهُمْ فِي كُلِّ وَادٍ يَهِيمُونَ * وَأَنَّهُمْ يَقُولُونَ مَا لَا يَفْعَلُونَ}([16])؟ قال عمر: أولى لك يا حميد، لقد أفلت. ثم قال: ويحك يا حميد، كان أبوك صالحاً، وأنت رجل سوء. قال: أصلحك الله، وأنت رجل صالح، وكان أبوك رجل سوء، وما كلُّ الناس يشبه أباه، فقال: إذن هؤلاء يزعمون أن أباهم توفي، وترك عندك مالاً. قال: صدقوا، وأنا أحضره الآن. فأحضره بخواتيم أبيهم، ثم قال: إن هؤلاء توفي أبوهم منذ كذا وكذا، وأنا أنفق عليهم من مالي وهذا مالهم. فقال عمر: ما أحدٌ أحقّ أن يكون عنده منك. قال: ما كان ليعود إليّ وقد خرج من عندي»([17]).
*[1]** ـ* *أورد ابن عبد البر في "بهجة المجالس" (1/102/ط العلمية).*
*[2]** ـ* *أورد ابن عبد البر في "بهجة المجالس" (1/103/ط العلمية).*
*[3]** ـ* *أورد ابن عبد البر في "بهجة المجالس" (1/104/ط العلمية).*
*[4]** ـ* *أورد ابن عبد البر في "بهجة المجالس" (1/104/ط العلمية).*
*[5]** ـ* *أورد ابن عبد البر في "بهجة المجالس" (1/104/ط العلمية).*
*[6]** ـ* *أورد ابن عبد البر في "بهجة المجالس" (1/104/ط العلمية).*
*[7]** ـ* *أورد ابن عبد البر في "بهجة المجالس" (1/104/ط العلمية).*
*[8]** ـ* *أورد ابن عبد البر في "بهجة المجالس" (1/104/ط العلمية).*
*[9]** ـ* *أورد ابن عبد البر في "بهجة المجالس" (1/105/ط العلمية).*
*[10]** ـ* *أورد ابن عبد البر في "بهجة المجالس" (1/105/ط العلمية).*
*[11]** ـ* *أورد ابن عبد البر في "بهجة المجالس" (1/105/ط العلمية).*
*[12]** ـ* *أورد ابن عبد البر في "بهجة المجالس" (1/105/ط العلمية).*
*[13]** ـ* *أورد ابن عبد البر في "بهجة المجالس" (1/106/ط العلمية).*
*[14]** ـ* *أورد ابن عبد البر في "بهجة المجالس" (1/106/ط العلمية).*
*[15]** ـ* *أورد ابن عبد البر في "بهجة المجالس" (1/107/ط العلمية).*
*[16]**ـ الشعراء: 224 إلى 226.*
*[17]** ـ* *أورد ابن عبد البر في "بهجة المجالس" (1/107/ط العلمية).*

----------


## أبو محمد بن عيسى آل مبارك

وسئل العلامة ابن الجوزي : أيهما أفضل أبو بكر أو علي رضي الله عنهما ؟ فقال : أفضلهما الذي كانت ابنه تحته ؛ فظن الرافضة أنه إنما فضل عليا ررر، لأن بنت الرسول  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  فاطمة الزهراء رضي الله عنها كانت تحته ، وفهم أهل السنة أن المقصود  أبا بكر الصديق ررر لأن ابنته عائشة الصديقة رضي الله عنها كانت تحت رسول الله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  . وإنما خرج ابن الجوزي من الإشكال بإبهام الضمير .

----------


## القارئ المليجي

لاستكمال الفوائد يا شيخنا عبد الحميد.
يوجد هذان الموضوعان:
الأجوبة المسكتة
و
الإجابات المسكتة

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

$ وسأل رجل أشعب أن يسلفه ويؤخّره، فقال هاتان حاجتان، فإذا قضيت لك إحداهما فقد أنصفت. قال الرجل: رضيت. قال: فأنا أؤخرك ما شئت ولا أسلفك!»([1]).

$ قال أشعب: «جاءتني جارية بدينار وقالت: هذه وديعة، فجعلته بين ثني الفراش، فجاءت بعد أيام وقالت: ناولني الدينار، فقلت: ارفعي الفراش وخذي ولده، وتركت إلى جنبه درهماً، فتركت الدينار وأخذت الدرهم، وعادت بعد أيام فوجدت معه درهماً آخر فأخذته وعادت الثالثة كذلك، فلما رأيتها في الرابعة بكيت فقالت: ما يبكيك؟ فقلت: مات دينارك في نفاسه، قالت: سبحان الله، أيموت الدينار في النفاس؟ قلت: يا فاسقة، تصدقين بالولادة ولا تصدقين بالنفاس؟ ([2]).

$ قيل: «بينا قوم جلوس عند رجل من أهل المدينة يأكلون عنده حيتانا، إذ استأذن عليهم أشعب؛ فقال أحدهم: إن من شأن أشعب البسط إلى أجل الطعام فاجعلوا كبار هذه الحيتان في قصعة بناحية، ويأكل معنا الصغار. ففعلوا وأذن له، فقالوا له: كيف رأيك في الحيتان؟ فقال: والله إن لي عليها لحردا شديدا وحنقا، لأن أبي مات في البحر وأكلته الحيتان! قالوا له: فدونك خذ بثأر أبيك! فجلس ومد يده إلى حوت منها صغير، ثم وضعه عند أذنه- وقد نظر إلى القصعة التي فيها الحيتان في زاوية المجلس- فقال: أتدرون ما يقول لي هذا الحوت؟ قالوا: لا. قال: إنه يقول: إنه لم يحضر موت أبي ولم يدركه؛ لأن سنه يصغر عن ذلك، ولكن قال لي: عليك بتلك الكبار التي في زاوية البيت، فهي أدركت أباك وأكلته!»([3]).

$ قال المدائني: «كان لزياد بن عبد الله الحارثيّ جدي لا يمسّه أحد، فعشّى في شهر رمضان قوما فيهم أشعب، فعرض أشعب يوما للجدي من بين القوم، فقال زياد حين رفعت المائدة: أما لأهل السجن إمام يصلّي بهم؟ قالوا: لا؛ قال: فليصلّ بهم أشعب؛ قال أشعب: أو غير ذلك أيها الأمير؟ قال: وما هو؟ قال: لا آكل لحم جدي أبدا»([4]).

$ قيل: «قال رجل لأشعب: ما شكرت معروفي عندك، قال: لأن معروفك جاء من عند غير محتسب فوقع إلى غير شاكر»([5]).

$ قيل: «خفف أشعب الصلاة مرة فقال له بعض أهل المسجد: خففت صلاتك جدا قال: لأنه لم يخالطها رياء»([6]).

$ قيل: «نظر أشعب يوما إلى ابنه هو يديم النظر إلى امرأة، فقال: يا بنيّ نظرك هذا يحبل»([7]).

$ عكف الوليد على البطالة وحب القيان والملاهي والشراب ومعاشقة النساء، فتعشّق سعدى بنت سعيد بن عمرو بن عثمان بن عفان فتزوجها؛ ثم تعشق أختها سلمى فطلق أختها سعدى وتزوج سلمى، فرجعت سعدى إلى المدينة فتزوجت بشر ابن الوليد بن عبد الملك، ثم ندم الوليد على فراقها وكلف بحبها، فدخل عليه أشعب المضحك، فقال له الوليد: هل لك أن تبلغ سعدى عني رسالة ولك عشرون ألف درهم؟ قال: هاتها. فدفعها إليه، فقبضها وقال: ما رسالتك؟ قال: إذا قدمت المدينة فاستأذن عليها وقل لها: يقول لك الوليد:
أسعدى ما إليك لنا سبيل ... ولا حتى القيامة من تلاق
بلى ولعلّ دهرا أن يؤاتي ... بموت من حليلك أو فراق
فأتاها أشعب فاستأذن عليها، وكان نساء المدينة لا يحتجبن عنه؛ فقالت له: ما بدا لك في زيارتنا يا أشعب؟ قال: يا سيدتي، أرسلني إليك الوليد برسالة. قالت: هاتها.
فأنشدها البيتين، فقالت لجواريها: خذن هذا الخبيث ... وقالت: ما جرّأك على مثل هذه الرسالة؟ قال: إنها بعشرين ألفا معجلة مقبوضة! قالت والله لأجلدنك أو لتبلغنّه عني كما أبلغتني عنه. قال: فاجعلي لي جعلا. قالت: بساطي هذا. قال:
فقومي عنه. فقامت عنه، وطوى البساط وضمه، ثم قال: هاتي رسالتك. فقالت له: قل له:
أتبكي على سعدى وأنت تركتها ... فقد ذهبت سعدى، فما أنت صانع
فلما بلّغه الرسالة كظم الغيظ على أشعب، وقال: اختر إحدى ثلاث خصال، ولا بد لك من إحداها: إما أن أقتلك، وإما أن أطرحك للسباع فتأكلك، وإما أن ألقيك من هذا القصر! فقال أشعب، يا سيدي، ما كنت لتعذب عينين نظرتا إلى سعدى! *فضحك وخلى سبيله*»([8]).

*[1]** ـ أورده ابن عبد ربه في "العقد الفريد" (8/ 134/ط العلمية).*
*[2]** ـ أورده وأبو حيان التوحيدي في "البصائر والذخائر" (5/95/ط صادر)، وأبو سعد الآبي في "نثر الدر في المحاضرات" (5/ 213/ط العلمية)..*
*[3]** ـ أورده ابن عبد ربه في "العقد الفريد" (7/ 229/ط العلمية).*
*[4]** ـ أورده الجاحظ في "البخلاء"(ص: 196/ط الهلال)، وابن قتيبة في "عيون الأخبار" (3/ 284/ط العلمية)، وابن عبد ربه في "العقد الفريد" (7/ 203/ط العلمية).*
*[5]** ـ أورده الجاحظ في "البيان والتبيين" (2/ 227/ط الهلال)، وابن قتيبة في "عيون الأخبار" (3/ 184/ط العلمية).*
*[6]** ـ أورده الجاحظ في "البيان والتبيين" (2/ 227/ط الهلال)، وابن عبد ربه في "العقد الفريد" (8/ 135/ط العلمية).*
*[7]** ـ أورده ابن قتيبة في "عيون الأخبار" (4/ 84/ط العلمية).*
*[8]** ـ أورده ابن عبد ربه في "العقد الفريد" (5/ 198، 7/134/ط العلمية).*

----------


## شمس المعارف

*الله يجزاك بالخير شي جميل*

----------


## القارئ المليجي

> قيل: «خفف أشعب الصلاة مرة فقال له بعض أهل المسجد: خففت صلاتك جدا قال: لأنه لم يخالطها رياء»([6]).
> *[6]** ـ أورده الجاحظ في "البيان والتبيين" (2/ 227/ط الهلال)، وابن عبد ربه في "العقد الفريد" (8/ 135/ط العلمية).*


أمَّا هذه، فقدْ أحسنَ الجوابَ.
وأذكُر أنَّه في سنن النسائي:
قيل لعمَّار بن ياسر : لقد أوجزتَ أو خفَّفت.
- - -
وأذكُر أنَّه في مصنف ابن أبي شيبة، حين ذُكر لبعض الصحابة تخفيفهم في الصلاة، كان الجواب : "نبادر الوسواس"، أو نحو هذا.

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

ومن أشهر من عرف بالأجوبة المسكتة "الإمام أبو عمرو عامر الشعبي"
 $ أخرج الخطيب بسنده إلى عبد الرحمن، يعني: ابْن أخي الأصمعي، عَنْ عمه، قَالَ: «وجه عبد الملك بْن مروان عامرا الشعبي إلى ملك الروم في بعض الأمر، فاستكثر الشعبي، فقال له: من أهل بيت الملك أنت؟ قَالَ: لا، قَالَ: فلما أراد الرجوع إلى عبد الملك حمله رقعة لطيفة، وَقَالَ: إذا رجعت إلى صاحبك فأبلغته جميع ما يحتاج إلى معرفته من ناحيتنا، فادفع إليه هذه الرقعة، فلما صار الشعبي إلى عبد الملك ذكر له ما احتاج إلى ذكره، ونهض من عنده، فلما خرج ذكر الرقعة، فرجع، فقال: يا أمير المؤمنين، إنه حملني إليك رقعة نسيتها حتى خرجت، وكانت في آخر ما حملني، فدفعها إليه ونهض، فقرأها عبد الملك، فأمر برده، فقال: أعلمت ما في هذه الرقعة؟ قَالَ: لا، قَالَ: فيها عجبت من العرب، كيف ملكت غير هذا؟ أفتدري لم كتب إلي بهذا؟ فقال: لا، فقال: حسدني بك فأراد أن يغريني بقتلك، فقال الشعبي: لو كان رآك يا أمير المؤمنين ما استكثرني، فبلغ ذلك ملك الروم، فذكر عبد الملك، فقال: لله أبوه، وَاللَّه ما أردت إلا ذاك»([1]).

$ وروى ابن عبد البر، في التمهيد، عن الشعبي، أنه سئل عن رجل يتداوى بلحم الكلاب! فقال: لا شفاه الله([2]).

$ خطب رجل إِلَى قوم، فجاؤوا إِلَى الشّعبِيّ يسألونه عنهُ - وَكَانَ عَارِفًا بِهِ - فَقَالَ: هُوَ وَالله - مَا علمتُ - نافذُ الطَّعنِة، ركينُ الجلسةِ. فزوَّجوهُ، فَإِذا هُوَ خياطٌ. فأتوْهُ، فَقَالُوا. غدرتنا. فَقَالَ: مَا فعلتُ، وَإنَّهُ لَكمَا وصفتُ([3]).

$ عاد رجل الشعبي فابرم ثم قال له ما تشتهي قال أشتهي أن لا أراك([4]).

$ وجاء رجلٌ إلى الشعبي، فقال: اكتريت حماراً بنصف درهم، وجئتك لتحدّثني؛ فقال له: أكتر بالنصف الآخر وارجع، فما أريد أن أحدثك([5]).

$ قيل للشعبي: هل تمرض الروح؟ قال: نعم! من ظل الثقلاء([6]).

$ قال بعض أصحابه: فمررت به يوماً وهو بين ثقيلين، فقلت: كيف الروح؟ قال: في النزع([7]).

$ دخل الشّعبِيّ الْحمام وَفِيه رجل متكشف، فغمض عَيْنَيْهِ، فَقَالَ لَهُ الرجل: يَا شيخ، مَتى ذهبت عَيْنك؟ فَقَالَ: مُنْذُ هتك الله سترك([8]).

$ دخل الشعبي على الحجاج، فقال له: كم عطاءك؟ قال: ألفين. قال: ويحك! كم عطاؤك؟ قال: ألفان. قال: فلم لحنت فيما لا يلحن فيه مثلك؟ قال: لحن الأمير فلحنت، وأعرب الأمير فأعربت؛ ولم أكن ليلحن الأمير فأعرب أنا عليه، فأكون كالمقرّع له بلحنه، والمستطيل عليه بفضل القول قبله! فأعجبه ذلك منه ووهبه مالا([9]).

$ دخل رجل من النّوكى على الشعبي وهو جالس مع امرأته، فقال: أيكم الشعبي؟ فقال [الشعبي] : هذه [وأشار إلى امرأته] ([10])!.

$ وروى فِي مَجْلِسه حَدِيث النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم: «تسحرُوا وَلَو أَن يضع أحدكُم إصبعه على التُّرَاب ثمَّ يَضَعهُ فِي فِيهِ» فَقَالَ رجل: أَي الْأَصَابِع؟ فَتَنَاول الشّعبِيّ إِبْهَام رجله وَقَالَ: هَذِه([11]).

$ قالوا: «بينا الشعبي جالس في مجلسه وأصحابه يناظرونه في الفقه، إذا شيخ بقربه قد أقبل عليه بعد أن طال جلوسه، فقال له: إني أجد في قفاي حكة افترى لي أن أحتجم؟ قال الشعبي: الحمد لله الذي حولنا من الفقه إلى الحجامة»([12]).

$ عن مجالد أو عن غيره وقال: «كنّا عند الشّعبي جلوسا، فمرّ حمّال على ظهره دنّ خلّ، فلما رأى الشّعبيّ وضع الدّنّ وقال للشعبي: ما كان اسم امرأة إبليس؟ قال: ذاك نكاح ما شهدناه!»([13]). وسيق هذا الخبر على وجه آخر: قيل: «قال رجل للشعبي: كم أصدق إبليس امرأته؟ قال: ذاك إملاك ما شهدته»؛ أورد هذه القصة ابن الجوزي على نحو آخر فقال: عن زكرياء بن أبي زائدة، قال: «كنت مع الشعبي في مسجد الكوفة، إذ أقبل حمّال على كتفه كودن، فوضعه، ودخل إليه، فقال: يا شعبي! إبليس كانت له زوجةٌ؟ قال: ذاك عرسٌ ما شهدته، قال: هذا عالم العراق يسأل عن مسألةٍ فلا يجيب! فقال: ردّوه، نعم له زوجةٌ، قال الله عز وجل: {أفتتخذونه وذريته أولياء من دوني} [18 سورة الكهف / الآية: 50] ولا تكون الذّرّيّة إلا من زوجةٍ. قال: فما كان اسمها؟ قال: ذاك إملاكٌ ما شهدته»([14]).

$ حكي أنه: «سئل عن لحم الشّيطان؟ فقال: نحن نرضى منه بالكفاف، فقال له قائل: ما تقول في الذباب؟ قال: إن اشتهيته فكله.
وأنشدوا قول أعرابي لامرأته:
ألا تموتين إنا نبتغي بدلا *** إن اللواتي يموّتن الميامين
أم أنت لازلت في الدنيا معمّرة *** كما يعمّر إبليس الشّياطين»([15]).
وأورده وكيع في "أخبار القضاة" على وجه آخر فقال: سئل الشعبي عَن لحم الشيطان؟ فقال: إن وجدته فكله([16]).

$ قيل للشعبي: «كيف بت البارحة؟ فطوى كساءة في الأرض ثم نام عليه وتوسد يده وقال: هكذا بت»([17]).

$ جاء رجل إلى الشعبي فقال: «أصاب ثيابي التوت؛ قال: أغسله؛ قال: بم أغسله؟ قال: بالخل والأنجذان»([18]).

$ قيل: «سَأَلَ رجل الشّعبِيّ عَن الْمسْح على اللِّحْيَة، فَقَالَ: خللها بأصابعك. فَقَالَ: أَخَاف أَلا تبلها. قَالَ الشّعبِيّ: إِن خفت فانقعها من أول اللَّيْل»([19]).

$ حكي أنه: «قيل: للشعبي وَقد بنى بأهلهِ كَيفَ وجدت أهلك؟ قَالَ: فلِم أرخيتُ السِّتر إِذن»([20])؟.

$ عن داود بن أبي هند، قال: سئل الشّعبي عن لحم الفيل، فتلا قوله عزّ ذكره: {قُلْ لا أَجِدُ فِي ما أُوحِيَ إِلَيَّ مُحَرَّماً عَلى طاعِمٍ يَطْعَمُهُ إِلَّا أَنْ يَكُونَ مَيْتَةً أَوْ دَماً مَسْفُوحاً أَوْ لَحْمَ خِنزِيرٍ} إلى آخر الآية»([21]).

$ عَبْدُ اللهِ بنُ رَجَاءٍ: حَدَّثَنَا جَرِيْرُ بنُ أَيُّوْبَ، قَالَ: «سَأَلَ رَجُلٌ الشَّعْبِيَّ عَنْ وَلَدِ الزِّنَى: شَرُّ الثَّلاَثَةِ هُوَ؟ فَقَالَ: لَوْ كَانَ كَذَلِكَ، لَرُجِمَتْ أُمُّهُ وَهُوَ فِي بَطْنِهَا، وَلَمْ تُؤَخَّرْ حَتَّى تَلِدَ»([22]).

$ رَأَيْتُ الشَّعْبِيَّ سَلَّمَ عَلَى نَصْرَانِيٍّ، فَقَالَ: السَّلاَمُ عَلَيْكَ وَرَحْمَةُ اللهِ. فَقِيْلَ لَهُ فِي ذَلِكَ، فَقَالَ: أَوَ لَيْسَ فِي رَحْمَةِ اللهِ، لَوْلاَ ذَلِكَ، لَهَلَكَ([23]) .

$ رَوَى: مُجَالِدٌ، عَنِ الشَّعْبِيِّ، قَالَ: لَعَنَ اللهُ "أَرَأَيْتَ" قَالَ أَبُو بَكْرٍ الهُذَلِيُّ: قَالَ الشَّعْبِيُّ: أَرَأَيْتُم لَوْ قُتِلَ الأَحْنَفُ، وَقُتِلَ مَعَهُ صَغِيْرٌ، أَكَانَتْ دِيَتُهُمَا سَوَاءً، أَمْ يُفَضَّلُ الأَحْنَفُ لِعَقْلِهِ وَحِلْمِهِ؟ قُلْتُ: بَلْ سَوَاءٌ. قَالَ: فَلَيْسَ القِيَاسُ بِشَيْءٍ([24]).

$ قال الشعبي: عليك بالصدق حيث ترى أنه يضرك، فإنه ينفعك([25]).

$ قال الشعبي: الحاسد منغّص بما في يد غيره([26]).

$ قال رجل عند الشّعبيّ: أليس الله قال كذا وكذا! قال: وما علّمك؟ وقال الربيع بن خثيم: اتّقوا تكذيب الله، ليتّق أحدكم أن يقول: قال الله في كتابه كذا وكذا، فيقول الله كذبت لم أقله([27]).

$ أسْمَع رجلٌ الشّعبِيّ كلَاما، وعدَّد فِيهِ خِصالاً قبيحةً - وَالشعْبِيّ ساكتُ - فَلَمَّا فرغ الرجلُ مٍِن كَلَامه، قَالَ: واللِّهِ لأغيظنَّ مَن أمَرك بِهَذَا إِن كُنت صَادِقا، فغفرَ اللهُ لي، وَإِن كنت كاذِباً فغفرَ اللهُ لكَ. قيل: يَا أَبَا عَامر: ومَن أمرهُ بِهَذَا؟ قَالَ: الشيطانُ ([28]).

$ كلّم الشعبيّ ابن هبيرة في قوم حبسهم فقال: «إن كنت حبستهم بباطل فالحقّ يطلقهم، وإن كنت حبستهم بحقّ فالعفو يسعهم»([29]).

$ قيل للشعبي: «أي شيء تعرف به عقل الرجل؟ قال: إذا كتب فأجاد»([30]).

$ قيل «تقدّم إلى الشعبيّ رجلان فقال أحدهما: إني اشتريت من هذا غلاماً صبيحاً فصيحاً صحيحاً، فقال: هذه صفة محمد بن عمير سيّد بني تميم»([31]).

$ قال رجل للشعبي: «ما زلت أطلبك، فقال: وما زلت فأراً منك»([32]).

$ قيل: «جَاءَت امْرَأَة من هَمدَان إِلَى الشعبي، فَقَالَت: إِن ابْنَتي زوجت وَهِي خَمْسَة أشبار. فَقَالَ: خَمْسَة أشبار تَكْفِي شبْرًا»([33]).

$ وَسَأَلَهُ آخر: «هَل يجوز للْمحرمِ أَن يحك جسده؟ قَالَ: نعم. قَالَ: مِقْدَار كم؟ قَالَ: حَتَّى يَبْدُو الْعظم»([34]).

$ وَسَأَلَهُ رجل فَقَالَ: «هَل أسلم على الْقَوْم وهم يَأْكُلُون؟ فَقَالَ: إِن أردْت أَن تَأْكُل مَعَهم فَسلم»([35]).

$ قال رجل للشعبي: «ما تقول أصلحك الله في رجل شتمني أول يوم من رمضان، هل يؤجر؟ قال: إن كان قال لك "يا أحمق" فإني أرجو له» ([36]). 

$ قيل للشعبي: «أما تستحي من كثرة ما تسأل، فتقول لا أدري، قال: أكثر ملائكة الله المقربين لم يستحيوا حَيْثُ سئلوا عما لا يعلمون، أن: {قَالُواْ سُبْحَانَكَ لاَ عِلْمَ لَنَا إِلاَّ مَا عَلَّمْتَنَا إِنَّكَ أَنتَ الْعَلِيمُ الْحَكِيمُ [البقرة: 32}»([37]).

$ ميمون بن مهران عن الأجلح، قال: قلت للشعبي: «يزعم الناس أن الحجاج مؤمن قال مؤمن بالجبت، والطاغوت، كافر بالله» ([38]).

$ قيل للشعبيِّ: «مَا أحسنَ البراعة فِي الإماءِ! فَقَالَ: تورُّد ماءِ الْحيَاء فِي وَجه الحُرِّ أحسنُ»([39]).

$ وَعَنْ عَامِرِ بنِ يِسَافٍ، قَالَ: «قَالَ لِي الشَّعْبِيُّ: امْضِ بِنَا، نَفِرَّ مِنْ أَصْحَابِ الحَدِيْثِ. فَخَرَجْنَا، قَالَ: فَمَرَّ بِنَا شَيْخٌ، فَقَالَ لَهُ الشَّعْبِيُّ: مَا صَنْعَتُكَ؟ قَالَ: رَفَّاءٌ. قَالَ: عِنْدَنَا دَنٌّ مَكْسُوْرٌ، تَرْفُوْهُ لَنَا؟ قَالَ: إِنْ هَيَّأْتَ لِي سُلُوْكاً مِنْ رَمْلٍ، رَفَوْتُهُ. فَضَحِكَ الشَّعْبِيُّ حَتَّى اسْتَلْقَى»([40]).

$ قيل: «لما قدم الشعبيُّ من الْبَصْرَة قَالُوا لَهُ: وَكَيف تركت إِخْوَاننَا من أهل الْبَصْرَة؟ قَالَ: تركُتهم قد سادَهُم مَوْلَاهُم، وَذَاكَ أَنه اسْتغنى عنهُمْ فِي دُنياهم واحْتاجُوا إِلَيْهِ فِي ديِنهم». يَعْنِي الْحسن البصريَّ([41]).

$ قيل: «مد الشّعبِيّ يَده على مائدة قُتَيْبَة بن مُسلم يلْتَمس الشَّرَاب، فَلم يدر صَاحب الشَّرَاب آللبن يُرِيد أمِ الْعَسَل أم المَاء، فَقَالَ لَهُ: أَي الْأَشْرِبَة أحب إِلَيْك؟ قَالَ: أعزها مفقوداً، وأهونها مَوْجُودا، قَالَ قُتَيْبَة: اسْقِهِ مَاء»([42]).

$ قيل للشعبي: «لأي شيء يكون السّريع الغضب سريع الفيئة، ويكون بطيء الغضب بطيء الفيئة؟ قال: لأن الغضب كالنار فأسرعها وقوداً أسرعها خمودا»[43]).

*[1]** ـ أخرجه الخطيب في "تاريخه"(14/ 143/ ت بشار)، وأوره أبو العباس المبرد في "الكامل في اللغة" (2/84/ط الفكر)، وأبو سعد الآبي في "نثر الدر في المحاضرات" (5/ 94/ط العلمية)، والراغب في "محاضرة الأدباء" (1/318/ط الأرقم)،* *والزمخشري* *في "ربيع الأبرار"** (2/151/ط الأعلمي)،* *وابن حمدون في "التذكرة الحمدونية" (8/237/ط صادر).*
*[2]**ـ أورده الدميري في "حياة الحيوان الكبرى" (2/ 412-413/ط العلمية).*
*[3]** ـ أورده أبو سعد الآبي في "نثر الدر في المحاضرات" (5/ 95/ط العلمية)، وابن حمدون في "التذكرة الحمدونية" (8/286/ط صادر)، والنويري في "نهاية الأرب" (3/158/ط الكتب والوثائق).*
*[4]** ـ أورده أبو إسحاق الوطواط في " غرر الخصائص الواضحة" (ص: 282/ط العلمية).*
*[5]** ـ أورده ابن الجوزي في "أخبار الظراف والمتماجنين" (1/62/ط ابن حزم).*
*[6]** ـ أورده ابن الجوزي في "أخبار الظراف والمتماجنين" (1/62/ط ابن حزم).*
*[7]** ـ أورده ابن الجوزي في "أخبار الظراف والمتماجنين" (1/63/ط ابن حزم).*
*[8]** ـ أورده أبو حيان التوحيدي في "البصائر والذخائر" (3/ 184/ط صادر)، وأبو سعد الآبي في "نثر الدر في المحاضرات" (2/ 128/ط العلمية)، وابن حمدون في "التذكرة الحمدونية" (7/243/ط صادر)، وابن الجوزي في "أخبار الظراف والمتماجنين" (1/62/ط ابن حزم).*
[9]* ـ أورده ابن عبد ربه في "العقد الفريد" (2/ 6/ط العلمية)، وابن الجوزي في "أخبار الظراف والمتماجنين" (1/62/ط ابن حزم).*
*[10]**ـ أورده ابن قتيبة في "عيون الأخبار" (1/435/ط العلمية)، وابن عبد ربه في "العقد الفريد" (7/167/ط العلمية)، وأبو سعد الآبي في "نثر الدر في المحاضرات" (2/ 105/ط العلمية)، والذهبي في "السير" (4/311/ط الرسالة)، وابن الجوزي في "أخبار الظراف والمتماجنين" (1/62/ط ابن حزم)، والنوكي: هو الأحمق.*
*[11]**ـ أورده أبو سعد الآبي في "نثر الدر في المحاضرات" (2/ 105/ط العلمية)، والزمخشري في "ربيع الأبرار" (2/67/ط الأعلمي)، وابن حمدون في "التذكرة الحمدونية" (9/368/ط صادر)، وابن الجوزي في "أخبار الظراف والمتماجنين" (1/61/ط ابن حزم).*
*[12]** ـ أورده الجاحظ في "البيان والتبيين" (2/ 219-220)، وابن قتيبة في عيون الأخبار (2/ 64/ط العلمية)، وابن عبد ربه في "العقد الفريد" (2/326/ط العلمية)، والأفطسي في "المجموع اللفيف" (1/424/ط الغرب الإسلامي)، والزمخشري في "ربيع الأبرار" (3/115/ط الأعلمي)، وابن الجوزي في "أخبار الظراف والمتماجنين" (1/61/ط ابن حزم).*
*[13]** ـ أورده الجاحظ في "الحيوان" (6/ 403)، وابن قتيبة في "عيون الأخبار" (1/436/ط العلمية)، وابن عبد ربه في "العقد الفريد" (4/131/ط العلمية)،* *و**أبو سعد الآبي في "نثر الدر في المحاضرات" (2/ 105/ط العلمية).*
*[14]** ـ أورده الراغب الأصفهاني في "محاورة الأدباء" (1/172/ ط الأرقم)، وابن الجوزي في "أخبار الظراف والمتماجنين" (1/60/ط ابن حزم).*
*[15]** ـ أورده الجاحظ في "الحيوان" (6/ 403)، وابن قتيبة في "عيون الأخبار" (1/ 435/ط العلمية)، وأبو حيان التوحيدي في "البصائر والذخائر" (7/ 108/ط صادر)،* *و**أبو سعد الآبي في "نثر الدر في المحاضرات" (2/ 105/ط العلمية)، والراغب الأصفهاني في "محاورة الأدباء" (1/172/ ط الأرقم)، وابن حمدون في "التذكرة الحمدونية" (9/376/ط صادر).*
*[16]**ـ* *أورده وكيع في "أخبار القضاة" (3/ 62/ط التجارية).*
*[17]** ـ أورده أبو حيان التوحيدي في "البصائر والذخائر" (5/ 65/ط صادر)، والزمخشري في "ربيع الأبرار" (5/293/ط الأعلمي)، وابن حمدون في "التذكرة الحمدونية" (9/374/ط صادر).*
*[18]**ـ* *والزمخشري* *في "ربيع الأبرار"** (2/67/ط الأعلمي)،* *وابن حمدون في "التذكرة الحمدونية" (9/372/ط صادر).*
*[19]**ـ أورده أبو سعد الآبي في "نثر الدر في المحاضرات" (2/ 105/ط العلمية)، والزمخشري في "ربيع الأبرار" (2/66/ط الأعلمي)، وابن حمدون في "التذكرة الحمدونية" (9/368/ط صادر).*
*[20]** ـ أورده أبو سعد الآبي في "نثر الدر في المحاضرات" (5/ 95/ط العلمية)، وابن حمدون في "التذكرة الحمدونية" (7/216/ط صادر).*
*[21]** ـ أورده الجاحظ في "الحيوان" (6/ 403/ط العلمية).*
*[22]** ـ سير أعلام النبلاء (4/ 299-300/ ط الرسالة)، ويشير إلى الحديث الذي أخرجه أحمد 2 / 311، وأبو داود (3963) والحاكم 2 / 214 من طريق جرير عن سهيل عن أبي صالح عن أبيه عن أبي هريرة، قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: " ولد الزنى شر الثلاثة " وسهيل بن أبي صالح ثقة لكنه تغير حفظه بأخرة، وأخرجه الحاكم 2 / 215 من طريق أخرى عن أبي عوانة عن عمر بن أبي سلمة عن أبيه عن أبي هريرة، وأخرجه الحاكم أيضا من طريق سلمة بن الفضل، عن محمد بن إسحاق، عن الزهري، عن عروة قال: بلغ عائشة رضي الله عنها أن أبا هريرة يقول: إن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: " ولد الزنى شر الثلاثة " فقالت: رحم الله أبا هريرة، أساء سمعا فأساء إصابة، لم يكن الحديث على هذا، إنما كان رجل من المنافقين يؤذي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال: " من يعذرني من فلان " قيل: يا رسول الله، مع ما به ولد زنى، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: " هو شر الثلاثة " والله عز وجل يقول: (ولا تزر وازرة وزر أخرى)ح وسلمة بن الفضل مختلف فيه؛ وباقي رجاله ثقات وأخرج عبد الرزاق في " المصنف " من طريق معمر، عن هشام بن عروة، عن أبيه، عن عائشة، قالت: كان إذا قيل لها: هو شر الثلاثة، عابت ذلك، وقالت: ما عليه من وزر أبويه، قال الله: (لاتزر وازرة وزر أخرى) وإسناده صحيح، وأخرجه أيضا (13861) من طريق الثوري عن هشام بن عروة، عن أبيه وأخرج أحمد 6 / 109 عن عائشة قالت: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: " هو أشر الثلاثة إذا عمل بعمل أبويه " وإسناده ضعيف.*
*وأخرجه البيهقي في سننه 10 / 58 وقال ليس بالقوي، وقد روى مثله بإسناد ضعيف عن ابن عباس، وقال صاحب الاستذكار: قد أنكر ابن عباس على من روى في ولد الزنى أنه شر الثلاثة، وقال: لو كان شر الثلاثة ما استوني بأمه أن ترجم حتى تضعه.*
*رواه ابن وهب عن معاوية بن صالح، عن علي بن طلحة عن ابن عباس.*
*[23]** ـ سير أعلام النبلاء ط الرسالة (4/ 311)*
*[24]** ـ سير أعلام النبلاء ط الرسالة (4/ 311)*
[25]* ـ البيان والتبيين (2/ 139/ط الهلال).*
[26]* ـ البيان والتبيين (3/ 286/ط الهلال).*
*[27]** ـ الحيوان للجاحظ (1/ 224/ط العلمية).*
*[28]** ـ أوره الجاحظ في البيان والتبيين (2/ 52/ط الهلال)، أبو العباس المبرد في "الكامل في اللغة" (2/5، 84/ط الفكر)، وابن المعتز في "البديع في البديع" (1/126/ط الجيل)، وابن عبد ربه في "العقد الفريد" (2/135/ط العلمية)، وابن قتيبة في "عيون الأخبار" (1/ 397/ط العلمية)، وأبو سعد الآبي في "نثر الدرر في المحاضرات" (5/95/ط العلمية).*
*[29]** ـ العقد الفريد (2/ 61)، والراغب الأصفهاني في "** محاضرات الأدباء ومحاورات الشعراء والبلغاء**" (1/286/ط الأرقم)*
*[30]** ـ أورده ابن عبد ربه في "العقد الفريد" (4/256/ط العلمية).*
*[31]**ـ* *أورده أبو حيان التوحيدي في "البصائر والذخائر" (7/ 177/ط صادر)،* *و**أبو سعد الآبي في "نثر الدر في المحاضرات" (4/ 213/ط العلمية).*
*[32]**ـ* *أورده أبو حيان التوحيدي في "البصائر والذخائر" (9/ 39/ط صادر).*
*[33]**ـ أورده أبو سعد الآبي في "نثر الدر في المحاضرات" (2/ 98/ط العلمية).*
*[34]**ـ أورده أبو سعد الآبي في "نثر الدر في المحاضرات" (2/ 105/ط العلمية).*
*[35]**ـ أورده أبو سعد الآبي في "نثر الدر في المحاضرات" (2/ 105/ط العلمية).*
*[36]** ـ أورده ابن عبد ربه في "العقد الفريد" (7/167/ط العلمية).*
*[37]**ـ أخرجه وكيع في "أخبار القضاة" (2/ 422)، وأوره ابن دريد في "الأمالي" (1/165/ط الكويت)،* *وأبو حيان التوحيدي في "البصائر والذخائر" (3/ 184/ط صادر)، وأبو سعد الآبي في "نثر الدر في المحاضرات" (2/ 130، 5/89/ط العلمية)، والراغب الأصفهاني في "محاورة الأدباء" (1/41/ ط الأرقم).* *والآية من سورة البقرة : 32.*
*[38]** ـ أورده ابن عبد ربه في "العقد الفريد" (4/309/ط العلمية)، وأبو حيان التوحيدي في "البصائر والذخائر" (5/ 66/ط صادر)، وأبو سعد الآبي في "نثر الدر في المحاضرات" (2/ 130/ط العلمية)، وابن حمدون في "التذكرة الحمدونية" (2/245/ط صادر) والجبت: الأصنام، والطاغوت: الشيطان وكل ما يعبد من دون الله.*
*[39]** ـ أورده أبو سعد الآبي في "نثر الدر في المحاضرات" (5/ 90/ط العلمية).*
*[40]** ـ أورده الذهبي في "السير" (4/ 311/ط الرسالة).*
*[41]** ـ أورده أبو سعد الآبي في "نثر الدر في المحاضرات" (5/ 95/ط العلمية).*
*[42]** ـ أورده الجاحظ في "الحيوان" (5/ 76)، وابن قتيبة في "عيون الأخبار" (2/ 218/ ط العلمية)، وأبو سعد الآبي في "نثر الدر في المحاضرات" (5/ 95/ط العلمية).*
*[43]** ـ الآداب الشرعية لابن مفلح (1/205/ط الرسالة).*

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

منقول
الرد خالص
ذهب كاتب شاب إلى الروائي الفرنسي المشهور (( إسكندر ديماس )) مؤلف روايته ((الفرسان الثلاثة )) وغيرها وعرض عليه أن يتعاونا معا في كتابة إحدى القصص التاريخية.. وفي الحال أجابه (( ديماس )) في سخرية وكبرياء: كيف يمكن أن يتعاون حصان وحمار في جر عربة واحدة ؟! على الفور رد عليه الشاب : هذه إهانة يا سيدي كيف تسمح لنفسك أن تصفني بأنني حصان ؟!
****
أديسون
صحفيا شابا أراد الحصول على حديث من أديسون صاحب الألف اختراع ولكن العالم الكبير رفض الكلام فما كان من الصحفي إلا أن نشر في اليوم التالي حديثا مطولا مع أديسون بعنوان "أعظم مخترع في العالم" فاتصل به أديسون، وقال له: بل أنت أكبر مخترع في العالم وليس أنا"
****
صحافة
-صحيفة أمريكية نشرت عام 1875 خبرًا خاطئا عن وفاة الأديب الفرنسي العملاق فيكتور هوجو وبعد 10 سنوات مات هوجو فعلا فكتبت الصحيفة بالبنط العريض: نحن أول من سبق إلى إعلان وفاة هوجو. –
أما الشاعر الإنجليزي "كيبلنج" فكان أكثر حزمًا مع الصحيفة التي نشرت خبر وفاته بالخطأ .. إذ بعث إليها رسالة قال فيها: لقد نشرتم اليوم خبر وفاتي، وبما أن الصحف المحترمة لا تنشر الأخبار إلا بعد التحقق منها فلا شك أن موتي صحيح..
لذلك فلتقوموا بشطب اسمي من سجلات المشتركين.. فجريدتكم لن تفيدني ما دمت قد انتقلت إلى العالم الآخر
****
إذا ساعدت المجرم أثناء الجريمه .. يسمونك .. شريك بالجريمه
وإذا ساعدت المجرم بعد الجريمه .. يسمونك .. محامي !!!
****
جلس أعمى وبصير معا يأكلان تمرا في ليلة مظلمة فقال الأعمى : أنا لا أرى ولكن لعن الله من يأكل ثنتين ثنتين وعندما انتهى التمر صار نوى الأعمى أكثر من نوى البصير فقال البصير : كيف يكون نواك أكثر من نواي فقال الأعمى لأني أكل ثلاثا ! فقال البصير أما قلت : لعن الله من يأكل ثنتين ثنتين ؟ قال : بلى ولكني لم اقل ثلاثا
****
لا تقطعوا اللطم عليه
ضاع لرجل ولد فناحوا ولطموا عليه وبقوا على ذلك أياما وصعد أبوه لغرفته فرآه جالسا في زاوية من زواياها فقال يا بني أنت بالحياة أما ترى ما نحن فيه قال الولد قد علمت ولكن هاهنا بيض وقد قعدت مثل الدجاجة عليه ولن ابرح حتى تطلع الكتاكيت منها فرجع انوه إلى أهله وقال لقد وجدت ابني حيا ولكن لا تقطعوا اللطم عليه
****
حكمة بدوية
قال الأصمعي : رأيت بدوية من أحسن الناس وجها ولها زوج قبيح فقلت لها يا هذه أترضين أن تكوني مع هذا ؟ فقالت : يا هذا لعله أحسن فيما بينه وبين ربه فجعلني ثوابه وأسأت فيما بيني وبين ربي فجعله عذابي أفلا أرضى بما رضي الله به
****
فداك يا راسي
كان لرجل أربع نساء وكن يعنفنه دائما وفي احد الأيام غضبن عليه وضربنه ضربا مؤلما ثم حملنه خارج الدار اثنتان برجليه واثنتان بيديه أمام مرأى احد أصدقائه وبعد يومين رآه يشتري جارية فقال له : ما هذا أما يكفيك ما جرى لك من نسائك الأربع فقال له الم تر كيف كن يحملنني وراسي مدلى على الأرض لقد اشتريت الخامسة لتمسك راسي لكي لا يتهشم
****
بين حانة ومانة ضاعت لحانا ومن وقتها صارت مثلا
تزوج رجل بامرأتين إحداهما اسمها حانة والثانية اسمها مانة وكانت حانة صغيرة في السن عمرها لا يتجاوز العشرين بخلاف مانة التي كان يزيد عمرها على الخمسين والشيب لعب برأسها فكان كلما دخل إلى حجرة حانة تنظر إلى لحيته وتنزع منها كل شعرة بيضاء وتقول يصعب علي عندما أرى الشعر الشائب يلعب بهذه اللحية الجميلة وأنت مازلت شابا فيذهب الرجل إلى حجرة مانة فتمسك لحيته هي الأخرى وتنزع منها الشعر الأسود وهي تقول له يكدرني أن أرى شعرا اسود بلحيتك وأنت رجل كبير السن جليل القدر ودام حال الرجل على هذا المنوال إلى أن نظر في المرآة يوما فرأى بها نقصا عظيما فمسك لحيته بعنف وقال: بين حانة ومانة ضاعت لحانا ومن وقتها صارت مثلا
****
الموت فرحاً
قيل لأعرابي : أتحب أن تموت امرأتك ؟
قال : لا
قيل : ولم ؟
قال : أخاف أن أموت من الفرح ..
****
والشعراء يتبعهم الغاوون
نظر طفيلي إلى قوم سائرين فظن أنهم ذاهبون إلى وليمة فتبعهم فإذا هم شعراء قصدوا الأمير بمدائح لهم فلما أنشد كل واحد قصيدته في حضرة الأمير لم يبقى إلا الطفيلي ، فقال له الأمير : انشد شعرك قال : لست بشاعر قال الأمير :فمن أنت قال الطفيلي : من الغاوين الذين قال الله فيهم : (( والشعراء يتبعهم الغاوون )) ، فضحك الأمير وأمر له بجائزة.

----------


## تسنيم أم يوسف

سلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
سبحان الله، قرأت بعض القصص الطريفة منذ وقت طويل ، فقلت : والله لأكتبنها للقراء كي يبتسموا على الأقل تحت عنوان الإجابات المسكتة
 وما توقعت أنه سيصبح موضوعا ضخما مليئا بهذه المشاركات القيمة
 لست أدري من أشكر ومن أترك؟
 بارك الله فيكم جميعا وأحسن إليكم على اهتمامكم وجميل ردودكم
  وفقنا الله وإياكم لكل خير.

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
قد كان أمر الأجوبة المسكتة يستهوني منذ فترة، وقد كنت جمعت فيه بعض من أقول أهل العلم لكني تلكأت وتلكأت وتلكأت في نشره، ثم بعد ذلك قمت بنشره، فأخبرني أخي الهمام القارئ المليجي بأن الموضوع قد نشر من قبل هنا على المجلس فأعجبت جدا بما كتب فيه لأني لم أقف عليه في جمعي فأرسلت إلى الأخوة الكرام في المنتدى بدمج الموضوعين، فأجابوا شاكرين، فجزاهم الله خيرا، وكان واجب علينا أن ننسب الخير إلى أهله الذين كتبوا في الموضوع قبلنا، كما قال صلى الله عليه وسلم «سبقكك بها عكاشة» بخاري، وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم:«من سن في الإسلام سنة حسنة» مسلم، ونسأل المولى عز وجل أن يرزق الجميع الإخلاص في القول والعمل.

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*قيل*: «مر بالشعبي يوماً رجل يقود حماراً، فقال له: ما اسمك؟ قال: وردان. قال: وما اسم حمارك؟ قال: عمران. قال الشعبي: وا خلافاه!!»([1]).
*قيل*: «دخل الشعبي سوق الرقيق، فقيل له: هل من حاجة؟ فقال: حاجتي صورة حسنة، يتنعم فيها طرفي، ويلتذ بها قلبي، وتعينني على عبادة ربي([2]).
*قيل للشعبي*: «أي الطعام أحب إليك؟ قال: ما صنعه النساء، وقل فيه العناء»([3]).    
*قيل*: «مرّ الشعبيّ بإبل قد فشا فيها الجرب، فقال لصاحبها أما تداوي إبلك؟ فقال: إن لنا عجوز نتكل على دعائها. فقال: اجعل مع دعائها شيئا من القطران»([4]).    
*قيل*: «قدّم رجل إلى الشعبي طعاما فقصّر في أكله، فقال: قصرت، فقال: يا هذا أما أن تحلف علينا أو تدعنا»([5]).    
*قيل*: «سأل الشعبي رجلا بم أفطر قال: أفطرت بزيتونة أو نصف زيتونة أو ربع زيتونة أو ما شاء الله من زيتونة»([6]).    *قيل*: «صلى رجل بحضرة الشعبي فأطال، فقال الشعبي: ما أحسن صلاته فلما سلّم الرجل، قال: وأنا مع هذا صائم»([7]).    
*قيل*: «للشعبي: أين فرخ إبليس؟ قال: في الأسواق، قيل: وكيف؟ قال: لأن في الأسواق ما يسره من البخس، والتطفيف، والغش، والخيانة، والمدح، والذم بغير حق، وخلف الوعد، ومطل الحقوق، والتعاون على الأباطيل»([8]).    
*قيل*: «الشعبي في وفادته على عبد الملك: لما دخلت عليه صعّد فيّ البصر ثم صوبه، وقال: يا شعبي إني لأراك ضئيلا. قلت أصلح الله أمير المؤمنين، إني زوحمت في الرحم، وكان الشعبي توأما»([9]).  
 *[1]** ـ بهجة المجالس وأنس المجالس لابن عبد البر (2/561/ط العلمية).* 
*[2]** ـ بهجة المجالس وأنس المجالس لابن عبد البر (3/29/ط العلمية).*
*[3]** ـ بهجة المجالس وأنس المجالس لابن عبد البر (3/74/ط العلمية).* 
*[4]** ـ أورده الراغب الأصفهاني في "محاضرات الأدباء ومحاورات الشعراء والبلغاء" (1/ 37/ط الأرقم).* 
*[5]**ـ أورده الراغب في "محاضرات الأدباء ومحاورات الشعراء والبلغاء" (1/ 751/ط الأرقم).* 
*[6]**ـ أورده الراغب في "محاضرات الأدباء ومحاورات الشعراء والبلغاء" (2/ 428/ط الأرقم).* 
*[7]**ـ أورده الراغب في "محاضرات الأدباء ومحاورات الشعراء والبلغاء" (2/ 431/ط الأرقم).* 
*[8]**ـ أورده الزمخشري في "ربيع الأبرار ونصوص الأخيار" (1/ 280/ط الأعلمي).* 
*[9]**ـ أورده الجاحظ في "البرصان والعرجان والعميان والحولان" (صـ:80/ ط الجيل)، والزمخشري في "ربيع الأبرار ونصوص الأخيار"* *(2/195/ط الأعلمي).*

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

قال الزمخشري: قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: «لا يعدي شيء شيئاً. فقال أعرابي: يا رسول الله أن النقبة تكون بمشفر البعير أو بذنبه في الأبل العظيمة فتجرب كلها؛ فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: فما أجرب الأول؟» ([1]).
قيل: «أجتاز عمر بن الخطاب بصبيان يلعبون، فهربوا إلا عبد الله بن الزبير، فقال له عمر: لم لا تفر مع أصحابك؟ قال: لم يكن لي جرم فأفر منك، ولا كان الطريق ضيقاً فأوسع عليك»([2]).
قيل: «رفع رجلٌ رجلاً إلى علي رضي الله عنه وقال: أن هذا زعم أنه أحتلم على أمي؛ فقال: أقمه في الشمس فاضرب ظله»([3]).
 قال رجل لجعفر بن محمد: «ما الدليل على الله؟ ولا تذكر لي العالم والعرض والجوهر، فقال له: هل ركبت البحر؟ قال: نعم؛ قال: هل عصفت بكم الريح حتى خفتم الغرق؟ قال: نعم، قال: فهل انقطع رجاؤك من المركب والملاحين؟ قال: نعم، قال: فهل تتبعت نفسك أن ثم من ينجيك؟ قال: نعم، قال: فإن ذاك هو الله، قال الله تعالى: {وَإِذَا مَسَّكُمُ الْضُّرُّ فِي الْبَحْرِ ضَلَّ مَن تَدْعُونَ إِلاَّ إِيَّاهُ }([4])، {وَمَا بِكُم مِّن نِّعْمَةٍ فَمِنَ اللّهِ ثُمَّ إِذَا مَسَّكُمُ الضُّرُّ فَإِلَيْهِ تَجْأَرُونَ}([5])»([6]).
قيل: «سئل علي كم بين السماء والأرض؟ فقال: دعوة مستجابة وقيل له: كم بين المشرق والمغرب؟ فقال: مسيرة يوم للشمس من قال غير هذا فقد كذب»([7]).
قيل: «أتي الحجاج بامرأة خارجية، فلم تنظر إليه، فقيل لها، فقالت: لا أنظر إلى من لا ينظر الله إليه» ([8]).

*[1]**ـ أصل الحديث في "صحيح البخاري" (رقم (5717،5770،5775) من حديث أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه* *بلفظ: قال: إن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: «لا عدوى ولا صفر ولا هامة» فقال أعرابي: يا رسول الله، فما بال إبلي، تكون في الرمل كأنها الظباء، فيأتي البعير الأجرب فيدخل بينها فيجربها؟ فقال: «فمن أعدى الأول؟»*
*[2]**ـ أورده أبو حيان التوحيدي في "البصائر والذخائر" (4/71/ط صادر)، وأبو سعد الآبي في "نثر الدرر" (5/227/ط العلمية)، وابن حمدون في "التذكرة الحمدونية" (7/219/ط صادر).*
*[3]**ـ أورده أبو حيان التوحيدي في "البصائر والذخائر" (6/61/ط صادر)، وأبو سعد الآبي في "نثر الدرر" (2/98/ط العلمية)، وابن حمدون في "التذكرة الحمدونية" (9/364/ط صادر)، ومحمد ابن قاسم في "روض الأخيار" (1/193/ط القلم).*
*[4]**ـ الإسراء : 67.*
*[5]**ـ النحل : 53.*
*[6]**ـ أورده أبو حيان التوحيدي في "البصائر والذخائر" (6/36/ط صادر)، ومحمد ابن قاسم في "روض الأخيار" (1/193/ط القلم).*
*[7]**ـ أورده الجاحظ في "البيان والتبيين" (3/183/ط الهلال)، وأبو سعد الآبي في "نثر الدرر" (1/186/ط العلمية)، ومحمد ابن قاسم في "روض الأخيار" (1/193/ط القلم).*
*[8]**ـ أورده أبو العباس المبرد في "الكامل" (2/145/ ط الفكر).*

----------


## تسنيم أم يوسف

بارك الله فيكم شيخنا الأزهري واسمحوا لي بهذا الاقتراح:  مادام الموضوع قد أصبح ضخما بفضلكم  فأقترح على الإدارة أن تنسبه إليكم  فأنتم أحق بنسبته إليكم لما تبذلونه من جهود واهتمام بهذا الموضوع   
        وفقنا الله وإياكم لكل خير.

----------


## الحفيشي

> إستللتها من كتيب " مُتعة الأذكياء "  للشيخ الفاضل *عبد السلام بن عبد الكريم* حفظه الله ، و الذي إختصر فيه كتاب " الأجوبة المُسكتة " *لابن ابي عون* عفا الله عنه .[/FONT][/RIGHT]


كلامك جميل لكن ترى هل أعلمتنا عن بن ابي عون هذا ((عفا الله عنه)) كما قلت أنت..

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*الموضوع منقول
يروي الأستاذ عادل أبو شنب حكاية المأدبة 
التي أقامها المفوض السامي الفرنسي, أيام الاحتلال, ودعا إليها بعض وجهاء دمشق 
ومشايخها, 
**وكان بين المدعوين شيخ بلحية بيضاء وعمامة بيضاء, رآه المفوض السامي يأكل 
بيديه, ولا يستخدم الشوكة والسكين, فامتعض إلا أنه كظم غيظه, ثم سأله عبر 
ترجمان:** 
**- لماذا لا تأكل مثلنا يا شيخي؟** 
**قال الشيخ:** 
**- وهل تراني آكل بأنفي؟** 
**قال المفوض السامي:** 
**- أقصد: لماذا لا تستخدم الشوكة والسكين؟** 
**قال الشيخ:** 
- أنا واثق من نظافة يدي, فهل أنت واثق من نظافة سكينك وشوكتك؟ 
أفحم الجواب المفوض السامي فأسكته, لكنه بيّت أن ينتقم من الشيخ بسبب جوابه 
الفظ في نظره. 
وكانت تجلس زوجة المفوض السامي إلى يمينه وابنته إلى يساره. 
**وبعد قليل طلب المفوض السامي, شراباً مسكراً متحدياً الشيخ وتقاليد البلاد, 
خاصة في مأدبة يحضرها رجال دين, فصب من الشراب لنفسه ولزوجته وابنته, وراح 
يشرب على نحو يستفز الشيخ, وهنا قال له:** 
**- اسمع يا شيخي, أنت تحب العنب وتأكله أليس كذلك؟** 
**قال الشيخ:** نعم.** 
**  وعندئذ قال المفوض مشيراً إلى العنب: 
- هذا الشراب من هذا العنب, فلماذا تأكل العنب ولا تقرب الشراب؟ 
وشخصت أنظار المدعوين جميعاً إلى الشيخ, لكنه ظل على ابتسامته التي لا تفارق 
شفتيه, وقال موجهاً الكلام للمفوض السامي: 
- هذه زوجتك وهذه ابنتك, وهذه من هذه, فلماذا أُحِلّتْ لك تلك, وحرمت عليك هذه؟ 
ويقال إن المفوض السامي الفرنسي أمر بعد ذلك مباشرة, برفع الشراب عن المائدة في الحال*

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

تكـــــــــــمل  ة



*ذكر ابن الوردي في "تاريخه*" أن مُحَمَّد بن عبد الرَّحْمَن بن قريعة الْبَغْدَادِيّ قَاضِي السندية وَغَيرهَا من أَعمال بَغْدَاد كان من عجائب الدُّنْيَا فِي سرعَة البديهة يُجيب عَن كل مَا يسْأَل عَنهُ بأفصح لفظ وأملح سجع، وقد اخْتصَّ بِصُحْبَة الْوَزير المهلبي وَكَانَ الرؤساء يلاعبونه بالمسائل المضحكة فيجيب بِلَا توقف كتب إِلَيْهِ بَعضهم: مَا يَقُول القَاضِي وَفقه اللَّهِ فِي يَهُودِيّ زنا بنصرانية فَولدت ولدا جِسْمه للبشر وَوَجهه للبقر وَقد قبض عَلَيْهَا؟ فَكتب سَرِيعا،: هَذَا من أعدل الشُّهُود على الْيَهُود بِأَنَّهُم أشربوا الْعجل فِي صُدُورهمْ فَخرج من أيورهم وَأرى أن يناط باليهودي رَأس الْعجل ويصلب على عنق النَّصْرَانِيَّ  ة السَّاق مَعَ الرجل ويسحبا على الأَرْض وينادي عَلَيْهِمَا: ظلمات بَعْضهَا فَوق بعض وَالسَّلَام»([1]). 

*قيل*: «لقي عمر رضي الله عنه ركباً يريدون البيت الحرام، فقال: من أنتم؟ فأجابه أحدثهم سناً فقال: نحن عباد الله المسلمون، قال: من أين جئتم؟ قال: من الفج العميق، قال: أين تريدون؟ قال: البيت العتيق، قال عمر: تأولها لعمر الله، فقال: من أميركم؟ فأشار إلى شيخ منهم، فقال عمر رضي الله عنه: بل أنت أميرهم لأحدثهم سناً الذي أجابه بجيد»([2]).

*قال سعيد بن منصور*: «قدم وكيع مكة - وكان سمينا - فقال له الفضيل: ما هذا السمن يا وكيع وأنت راهب العراق؟ فقال : هذا من فرحي بالإسلام . فأفحمه»([3]).

*قيل*: «قدم حَمَّاد بن جميل من فَارس، فَنظر إِلَيْهِ يزِيد بن المنجاب وَعَلِيهِ جباب وشي، فَقَالَ: " هَل أَتَى على الْإِنْسَان حِين من الدَّهْر لم يكن شَيْئا مَذْكُورا ". فَقَالَ حَمَّاد: " كَذَلِك كُنْتُم من قبل فَمن الله عَلَيْكُم "»([4]).

*قيل*: «جَاءَ رجل إِلَى عمر فَقَالَ: أَعْطِنِي فَقَالَ: وَالله لَا أُعْطِيك. قَالَ: وَالله لتعطيني. قَالَ: وَلم لَا أبالك؟ قَالَ: لِأَنَّهُ مَال الله، وَأَنا من عِيَال الله. قَالَ: صدقت»([5]).

*قيل*: «قَالَ الرّبيع يَوْمًا بَين يَدي الْمهْدي لِشَرِيك " بَلغنِي أَنَّك خُنْت أَمِير الْمُؤمنِينَ. فَقَالَ لَهُ شريك: مَه، لَا تقولن ذَاك، لَو فعلنَا لأتاك نصيبك»([6]).

*قيل*: «خطب رجل إِلَى عبد الله بن عَبَّاس يتيمة كَانَت فِي حجره، فَقَالَ لَهُ: لَا أرضاها لَك. قَالَ: وَلم ذَاك؟ قَالَ: لِأَنَّهَا تشرف وَتنظر، وَهِي مَعَ ذَلِك بَريَّة، فَقَالَ: إِنِّي لَا أكره ذَلِك، فَقَالَ ابْن عَبَّاس: أما الْآن فَإِنِّي لَا أرضاك لَهَا»([7]).

*قيل*: «قَالَ مُعَاوِيَة لعَمْرو بن سعيد: إِلَى من أوصى بك أَبوك؟ فَقَالَ: إِن أبي أوصى إليّ وَلم يوص بِي»([8]).

*قيل*: «قَالَ عَمْرو بن الْعَاصِ لعبد الله بن عَبَّاس: اسْمَع يَا ابْن أخي. فَقَالَ: كنت ابْن أَخِيك. وَأَنا الْيَوْم أَخُوك»([9]).

*قيل*: «قَالَ رجل من ولد أبي مُوسَى لِشَرِيك: هَل كَانَ عَليّ رَضِي الله عَنهُ يقنت فِي الْفجْر؟ فَقَالَ: نعم، ويلعن فِيهِ أَبَاك»([10]).

*قيل*: «دَخَلَتْ وُفُود على عمر بن عبد الْعَزِيز، فَأَرَادَ فَتى مِنْهُم الْكَلَام، فَقَالَ عمر: ليَتَكَلَّم أسنكم. فَقَالَ الْفَتى: يَا أَمِير الْمُؤمنِينَ إِن قُريْشًا لترى فِيهَا من هُوَ أسن مِنْك. فَقَالَ: تكلم يَا فَتى»([11]).

*قيل*: «لَقِي مُحَمَّد بن أَسْبَاط عبد الله بن طَاهِر فِي جُبَّة خَز، فَقَالَ: يَا أَبَا جَعْفَر، مَا خلفت للشتاء؟ قَالَ: خلع الْأَمِير»([12]).

*قيل*: «قَالَ ابْن الزيات لبَعض أَوْلَاد البرامكة: من أَنْت، وَمن أَبوك؟ قَالَ: أبي الَّذِي تعرفه، وَمَات وَهُوَ لَا يعرفك»([13]).

*قيل*: «دخل بَعضهم على عبد الْملك، فَقَالَ: الْحَمد لله الَّذِي ردك على عقبيك. فَقَالَ: وَمن رد إِلَيْك فقد رد على عَقِبَيْهِ، فَسكت»([14]).

*قيل*: «لما قَالَ مِسْكين الدَّارمِيّ: نَارِي ونار الْجَار وَاحِدَة ... وَإِلَيْهِ قبلي تنزل الْقدر قَالَت امْرَأَته: صدق؛ لِأَنَّهَا نَار الْجَار وَقدره»([15]).

*قيل*: « قَالَ عمر بن عبد الْعَزِيز لرجل: من سيد قَوْمك؟ قَالَ: أَنا. قَالَ: لَو كنت سيدهم مَا قلت»([16]).

*قيل*: «دخل شَاب من بني هَاشم على الْمَنْصُور، فَسَأَلَهُ عَن وَفَاة أَبِيه، فَقَالَ: مرض رَضِي الله عَنهُ يَوْم كَذَا، وَمَات رَحمَه الله يَوْم كَذَا، وَترك رَضِي الله عَنهُ من المَال كَذَا؛ فانتهره الرّبيع وَقَالَ: بَين يَدي أَمِير الْمُؤمنِينَ توالى الدُّعَاء لأَبِيك! فَقَالَ الشَّاب لَهُ: لَا ألومك؛ لِأَنَّك لم تعرف حلاوة الْآبَاء»([17]).
*[1]**ـ أورده ابن الوردي في "تاريخه" (1/ 292/ ط العلمية)، وابن العماد في "شذرات الذهب" (4/360/ ط ابن كثير).*
*[2]**ـ أورده السيوطي في "الدر المنثور" (6/37/ ط الفكر).*
*[3]**ـ أورده الذهبي في "سير أعلام النبلاء" (6/156/ ط الرسالة)*
*[4]**ـ أورده أبو سعد الآبي في "نثر الدرر في المحاضرات" (2/114/ ط العلمية).*
*[5]**ـ أورده أبو سعد الآبي في "نثر الدرر في المحاضرات" (2/114/ ط العلمية).*
*[6]**ـ أورده أبو سعد الآبي في "نثر الدرر في المحاضرات" (2/114/ ط العلمية).*
*[7]**ـ أورده أبو سعد الآبي في "نثر الدرر في المحاضرات" (2/114/ ط العلمية).*
*[8]**ـ أورده أبو سعد الآبي في "نثر الدرر في المحاضرات" (2/114/ ط العلمية).*
*[9]**ـ أورده أبو سعد الآبي في "نثر الدرر في المحاضرات" (2/114/ ط العلمية).*
*[10]**ـ أورده أبو سعد الآبي في "نثر الدرر في المحاضرات" (2/115/ ط العلمية).*
*[11]**ـ أورده أبو سعد الآبي في "نثر الدرر في المحاضرات" (2/115/ ط العلمية).*
*[12]**ـ أورده أبو سعد الآبي في "نثر الدرر في المحاضرات" (2/115/ ط العلمية).*
*[13]**ـ أورده أبو سعد الآبي في "نثر الدرر في المحاضرات" (2/115/ ط العلمية).*
*[14]**ـ أورده أبو سعد الآبي في "نثر الدرر في المحاضرات" (2/115/ ط العلمية).*
*[15]**ـ أورده أبو سعد الآبي في "نثر الدرر في المحاضرات" (2/115/ ط العلمية).*
*[16]**ـ أورده أبو سعد الآبي في "نثر الدرر في المحاضرات" (2/115/ ط العلمية).*
*[17]**ـ أورده أبو سعد الآبي في "نثر الدرر في المحاضرات" (2/116/ ط العلمية).*

----------


## الحفيشي

أخ عبد الحميد الأزهري أنت تحسن إحسانا كبيرا حقا أنت جيد جدا..

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

> أخ عبد الحميد الأزهري أنت تحسن إحسانا كبيرا حقا أنت جيد جدا..


بارك الله فيك أخي الفاضل، وشكر الله لك حسن ردك، وجعلني الله خير مما تظنون، ويغفر لي ما لا تعلمون.
وقد سئلت عن عن ترجمة لابن أبي عون صاحب الأجوبة المسكتة، فستجد ترجمته في مقدمة محقق كتابه على هذا 
الرابط
نفعنا الله وإياك به

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*تكـــــــــــــ  ـملة*



*قيل*: «خطب أَبُو الْهِنْدِيّ - وَهُوَ خَالِد بن عبد القدوس بن شِيث بن ربعي -، إِلَى رجل من بني تَمِيم؛ فَقَالَ لَهُ: لَو كنت مثل أَبِيك لزوجتك، فَقَالَ: أَبُو الْهِنْدِيّ: لَكِن لَو كنت مثل أَبِيك مَا خطبت إِلَيْك»([1]). 

*قيل*: «دخل إِيَاس بن مُعَاوِيَة الشَّام وَهُوَ غُلَام، فَقدم خصما لَهُ - وَكَانَ شَيخا كَبِيرا - إِلَى قَاضِي عبد الْملك، فَقَالَ لَهُ القَاضِي: أتقدم شَيخا كَبِيرا؟ قَالَ: الْحق أكبر مِنْهُ. قَالَ: اسْكُتْ. قَالَ: فَمن ينْطق بحجتي؟ قَالَ: لَا أَظُنك تَقول حَقًا حَتَّى تقوم. قَالَ: لَا إِلَه إِلَّا الله. فَقَامَ القَاضِي فَدخل على عبد الْملك من سَاعَته فَأخْبرهُ بالْخبر. فَقَالَ: اقْضِ حاجنه السَّاعَة، وَأخرجه من الشَّام، لِئَلَّا يفْسد علينا النَّاس»([2]).

*قيل*: «قالَ رجل لرقبة بن مصقلة: مَا أكثرك فِي كل طَرِيق! . فَقَالَ لَهُ: لم تستكثر مني مَا تستقله من نَفسك؟ هَل لقيتني فِي طَرِيق إِلَّا وَأَنت فِيهِ؟»([3]).

*قيل*: «لما دخل إِسْمَاعِيل بن حَمَّاد بن أبي حنيفَة الْبَصْرَة قَالَ: هَمَمْت أَن أؤدب من خَالف أَبَا حنيفَة فِي مَسْأَلَة. قَالَ لَهُ قَائِل: هَل كَانَ أَبُو حنيفَة يُؤَدب من خَالفه؟ قَالَ: لَا. قيل لَهُ، فأدّب نَفسك فقد خالفته»([4]).

*حدث بَعضهم* قَالَ: «خرجت فِي حَاجَة فَلَمَّا كنت بالسيالة وقفت على بَاب ابْن هرمة فَصحت: يَا أَبَا إِسْحَاق، فأجابتني ابْنَته قَالَت: خرج آنِفا. قَالَ: فَقلت: هَل من قرى، فَإِنِّي مقو من الزَّاد. قَالَت: لَا وَالله. قلت: فَأَيْنَ قَول أَبِيك: لَا أمتع الْعود بالفصال، وَلَا ... أبتاع إِلَّا قريبَة الْأَجَل قَالَت: فَذَاك أفناها»([5]).

*قيل*: «قَالَ الْمهْدي يَوْمًا لِشَرِيك، وَعِيسَى بن مُوسَى عِنْده: لَو شهد عنْدك عِيسَى كنت تقبله؟ وَأَرَادَ أَن يغرى بَينهمَا. فَقَالَ شريك: من شهد عِنْدِي سَأَلت عَنهُ، وَلَا يسْأَل عَن عِيسَى غير أَمِير الْمُؤمنِينَ، فَإِن زكيته قبلته. فقبلها عَلَيْهِ»([6]).

*قيل*: «قَالَ بحيرا الراهب لأبي طَالب: احذر على ابْن أَخِيك، فَإِنَّهُ سيصير إِلَى كَذَا وَكَذَا. قَالَ: إِن كَانَ الْأَمر كَمَا وصفت فَإِنَّهُ فِي حصن من الله»([7]).

*قيل*: «قَالَ رجل مطعون النّسَب لأبي عُبَيْدَة لما عمل كتاب المثالب: سببت الْعَرَب جَمِيعًا. قَالَ: وَمَا يَضرك؟ أَنْت خَارج من ذَلِك»([8])؛ وفي رواية: أنه قال لأبي عبيدة: أحب أن تخرج لي أيام عشيرتي فقال أبو عبيدة: مثلك مثل رجل قال لآخر: اقرأ لي من: {قل هو الله أحد} عشرين آية. قال: لا، ولكنك تبغض العرب. قال: وما عليك من ذاك؟ »([9]).

قيل لإياس بن مُعَاوِيَة: «إِنَّك لتعجب بِرَأْيِك. قَالَ: لَو لم أعجب بِهِ لم أقض بِهِ»([10]).

*قيل*: «قال الرشيد ليزيد بن مزيد في لعب الصوالجة: كن مع عيسى بن جعفر. فأبى، فغضب الرشيد وقال: أتأنف أن تكون معه؟ قال: قد حلفت لأمير المؤمنين ألا أكون عليه في جد ولا هزل»([11]).

*قيل*: «قال رجل لهشام بن الحكم أليس اختصم العباس وعلي إلى عمر؟ قال: بلى. قال: فأيهما كان الظالم؟ قال: ليس فيهما ظالم. قال: يا سبحان الله، كيف يتخاصم اثنان وليس فيهما ظالم؟ قال: كما تخاصم الملكان إلى داود عليه السلام وليس فيهما ظالم»([12]).

*قيل*: «قال رجل لشريك: أخبرني عن قول علي رضي الله عنه لابنه الحسن: ليت أباك مات قبل هذا اليوم بعشرين سنة. أقاله وهو شاك في أمره؟ قال: له شريك: أخبرني عن قول مريم: {يا ليتني مت قبل هذا}، أقالته وهي شاكة في عفتها؟ فسكت الرجل»([13]).

*قيل*: «دخل الوليد بن يزيد على هشام، وعلى الوليد عمامة وشي، فقال هشام: بكم أخذت عمامتك؟ قال: بألف درهم. فقال هشام: عمامة بألف؟ - يستكثر ذلك - فقال الوليد: يا أمير المؤمنين إنها لأكرم أطرافي. وقد اشتريت أنت جارية بعشرة آلاف درهم لأخس أطرافك»([14]).

*قيل*: «دعا أبو جعفر المنصور أبا حنيفة إلى القضاء. فأبى، فحبسه، ثم دعا به، فقال له: أترغب عما نحن فيه؟ فقال: أصلح الله أمير المؤمنين، لا أصلح للقضاء. فقال: كذبت. فقال أبو حنيفة: قد حكم علي أمير المؤمنين أني لا أصلح للقضاء، لأنه نسبني إلى الكذب، فإن كنت كاذبا فأنا لا أصلح، وإن كنت صادقا، فإني قد صدقت عن نفسي أني لا أصلح. فرده إلى الحبس»([15]).

*قيل*: «قال رجل لآخر: ألا تستحيي من إعطاء القليل؟ فقال: الحرمان أقل منه»([16]).

*قيل*: «شكا يزيد بن أسيد إلى المنصور ما ناله من العباس بن محمد أخيه، فقال المنصور: اجمع إحساني إليك وإساءة أخي، فإنهما يعتدلان؛ قال: إذا كان إحسانكم إلينا لإساءتكم؛ كانت الطاعة منا تفضلا»([17]).

*قيل*: «قال رجل لآخر: إن قلت كلمة سمعت عشرا. فقال له: لو قلت عشرا. ما سمعت كلمة»([18]). 

*قيل*: «قال محمد بن مسعر: كنت أنا ويحيى بن أكثم عند سفيان، فبكى سفيان. فقال له يحيى: ما يبكيك يا أبا محمد؟ فقال له: بعد مجالستي أصحاب أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، بليت بمجالستكم. فقال يحيى - وكان حدثا -: فمصيبة أصحاب أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بمجالستك إياهم بعد أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أعظم من مصيبتك. فقال: يا غلام، أظن السلطان سيحتاج إليك»([19]).

*قيل*: «لما بنى محمد بن عمران قصرا حيال قصر المأمون، قيل له: يا أمير المؤمنين، باراك وباهاك. فدعاه وقال: لم بنيت هذا القصر حذائي؟ قال: يا أمير المؤمنين، أحببت أن ترى أثر نعمتك علي، فجعلته نصب عينيك. فاستحسن جوابه، وأجزل عطيته»([20]).

*قيل*: «قال رجل لابنه، وكانت أمه سرية: يا ابن الأمة. قال: هي عندي أحمد منك. قال: ولم؟ قال: لأنها ولدتني من حر، وولدتني من أمة»([21]).

*قيل*: «شاتم أعرابي ابنه فنفاه وقال: لست بابني. فقال: والله لأنا أشبه بك منك بأبيك، ولأنت كنت على أمي أغير من أبيك على أمك»([22]).

*قيل*: «قال معاوية: لو ولد أبو سفيان الناس كلهم كانوا حلماء، فقال له أبو جهم بن حذيفة: قد ولدهم من هو خير من أبي سفيان، آدم عليه السلام، فمنهم: الحليم والسفيه، والعاقل والأحمق، والصالح والطالح»([23]).

*قيل*: «قال الأشعث بن قيس الكندي لشريح القاضي: يا أبا أمية، عهدي بك وإن شأنك لشؤين، فقال: يا أبا محمد أنت تعرف نعمة الله على غيرك وتجهلها في نفسك»([24]).

*قيل*: «دخل رجل على داود الطائي وهو يأكل خبزا قد بله بالماء مع ملح جريش. فقال له: كيف تشتهي هذا؟ قال: إذا لم أشتهه تركته حتى أشتهيه»([25]).

*[1]**ـ أورده أبو سعد الآبي في "نثر الدرر في المحاضرات" (2/116/ ط العلمية).*
*[2]**ـ أورده أبو سعد الآبي في "نثر الدرر في المحاضرات" (2/117-118/ ط العلمية).*
*[3]**ـ أورده أبو سعد الآبي في "نثر الدرر في المحاضرات" (2/118/ ط العلمية).*
*[4]**ـ أورده أبو سعد الآبي في "نثر الدرر في المحاضرات" (2/118/ ط العلمية).*
*[5]**ـ أورده أبو سعد الآبي في "نثر الدرر في المحاضرات" (2/119/ ط العلمية).*
*[6]**ـ أورده أبو سعد الآبي في "نثر الدرر في المحاضرات" (2/119/ ط العلمية).*
*[7]**ـ أورده أبو سعد الآبي في "نثر الدرر في المحاضرات" (2/119/ ط العلمية).*
*[8]**ـ أورده أبو سعد الآبي في "نثر الدرر في المحاضرات" (2/119/ ط العلمية).*
*[9]**ـ أورده أبو سعد الآبي في "نثر الدرر في المحاضرات" (2/123/ ط العلمية).*
*[10]**ـ أورده أبو سعد الآبي في "نثر الدرر في المحاضرات" (2/119/ ط العلمية).*
*[11]**ـ أورده أبو سعد الآبي في "نثر الدرر في المحاضرات" (2/120/ ط العلمية)، والصولجان: عَصَا معقوفة الطرفين يضرب بها الفارس الكرة، ومنها صولجان الملك الذي يتخذ رمزًا* *للسلطة. وتظهر دائمًا في المحاكم حيث تستخدم لحفظ النظام.*
*[12]**ـ أورده أبو سعد الآبي في "نثر الدرر في المحاضرات" (2/120/ ط العلمية).*
*[13]**ـ أورده أبو سعد الآبي في "نثر الدرر في المحاضرات" (2/120/ ط العلمية).*
*[14]**ـ أورده أبو سعد الآبي في "نثر الدرر في المحاضرات" (2/120/ ط العلمية).*
*[15]**ـ أورده أبو سعد الآبي في "نثر الدرر في المحاضرات" (2/121/ ط العلمية).*
*[16]**ـ أورده أبو سعد الآبي في "نثر الدرر في المحاضرات" (2/121/ ط العلمية).*
*[17]**ـ أورده أبو سعد الآبي في "نثر الدرر في المحاضرات" (2/121/ ط العلمية).*
*[18]**ـ أورده أبو سعد الآبي في "نثر الدرر في المحاضرات" (2/122/ ط العلمية)، في رواية أنه وكيع.*
*[19]**ـ أورده أبو سعد الآبي في "نثر الدرر في المحاضرات" (2/122/ ط العلمية).*
*[20]**ـ أورده أبو سعد الآبي في "نثر الدرر في المحاضرات" (2/123/ ط العلمية).*
*[21]**ـ أورده أبو سعد الآبي في "نثر الدرر في المحاضرات" (2/123/ ط العلمية).*
*[22]**ـ أورده أبو سعد الآبي في "نثر الدرر في المحاضرات" (2/123/ ط العلمية).*
*[23]**ـ أورده أبو سعد الآبي في "نثر الدرر في المحاضرات" (2/124/ ط العلمية).*
*[24]**ـ أورده أبو سعد الآبي في "نثر الدرر في المحاضرات" (2/124/ ط العلمية).*
*[25]**ـ أورده أبو سعد الآبي في "نثر الدرر في المحاضرات" (2/125/ ط العلمية).*

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

بارك الله فيك ومن الأجوبة المسكتة ما روى عن حافظ إبراهيم الشاعر المشهور من أنه قابل صاحبا له فقال له صاحبه : هل شعرتَ أن نظرى قد ضعف ؟ قال حافظ : ولِمَ؟ قال صاحبه : لأنى حسبتك من بعيد امرأة ، ثم ضحك . فقال حافظ على الفور : أحسب أن نظرى قد ضعف أيضا . فقال صاحبه : ولِمَ ؟ قال حافظ : لأنى حسبتك من بعيد رجلا .

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

> بارك الله فيك ومن الأجوبة المسكتة ما روى عن حافظ إبراهيم الشاعر المشهور من أنه قابل صاحبا له فقال له صاحبه : هل شعرتَ أن نظرى قد ضعف ؟ قال حافظ : ولِمَ؟ قال صاحبه : لأنى حسبتك من بعيد امرأة ، ثم ضحك . فقال حافظ على الفور : أحسب أن نظرى قد ضعف أيضا . فقال صاحبه : ولِمَ ؟ قال حافظ : لأنى حسبتك من بعيد رجلا .


بارك الله فيك - أول مرة أسمع به

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

وفيكم بارك الله ومن ذلك ما يحكى عن أبى دلامة الشاعر المشهور - وله فى هذا الباب نصيب - فذكروا أنه قابل أحد الأمراء وهو فى جيش له متجه نحو العراق فتعلق به أبو دلامة وقال له على الفور : إنى حلفتُ لئن رأيتُك ذاهبا   ***  نحو العراق وأنت فى وَفْرِ لَتُصَلِّيَنَّ على النبى محمدٍ   ***   ولَتَمْلَأَنَّ دراهمًا حِجْرى فقال الأمير : أما الصلاة على النبى فصلى الله عليه وسلم وأما الدراهم فحين أعود . فقال أبو دلامة على الفور : لا تُفَرِّقْ بينهما ( أى بين الصلاة على النبى وبين الدراهم ) لا فَرَّقَ الله بينك وبين محمد فى الجنة . قالوا : فجعل الأمير يأخذ ما معه من دراهم وما مع جنده حتى ملأ حجر أبى دلامة وأرضاه .

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

ومما يذكر عن سرعة بديهة أبى دلامة ما ذكروه من أنه خرج مع أمير المؤمنين المهدى وعلى بن سليمان فى رحلة صيد فرمى المهدى ظبيا فقتله ورمى على بن سليمان فأخطأ وأصاب كلب صيد فقال المهدى لأبى دلامة قل فى هذا شعرا فقال :  قد رمى المهدى ظبيا  ***  شك بالسهم فؤادهْ   وعلىُّ بنُ سليمان ***  رمى كلبا فصادَهْ   فهنيئا لهما  ***  كلُّ امرئ يأكل زادهْ فضحك المهدى حتى استلقى وقال لعلى بن سليمان لتنزلن على حكم أبى دلامة. فقال : أعيذك بالله من هذا ياأمير المؤمنين ( أو كلمة نحوها فأرجو المعذرة لأنى إنما أكتب من الذاكرة ) فقال المهدى : بلى لتفعلن ، فقال على بن سليمان : إذن فأنا أرضى بحكم أبى دلامة فقال أبو دلامة فنعم إذن أو افتديه بمال فافتداه بمال

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

ومن طرائف أبى دلامة ما ذكروه من أنه مدح المهدى يوما بشعر فاستحسنه وقال له : سل حاجتك يا أبا دلامة . فقال : أ{يد كلب صيد يا أمير المؤمنين . فقال المهدى : يا ابن الحمقاء أو يا أحمق وما يفيدك كلبُ صيد ؟! قال أبو دلامة : الجائزة لى أو لك يا أمير المؤمنين ؟ قال المهدى : بل لك . قال فأعطنى إذن ما طلبت . فقال المهدى : أعطوه كلب صيد . قال أبو دلامة : يا أمير المؤمنين ، أرأيت إن خرجتُ فى رحلة صيد أأخرج راجلا ؟ قال المهدى : أعطوه راحلة . قال : فمن يسوس الدابة ؟ قال المهدى : أعطوه سائسا أو قال غلاما. قال : فمن يذبح الصيد ويطبخه ؟ قال : أعطوه طباخا . قال فما يأوى هؤلاء ؟ قال : أعطوه دارا . فبكى أبو دلامة وقال : يا أمير المؤمنين فما ينفق على هؤلاء قال المهدى أعطوه مائة جريب عامرة ومائتى جريب غامرة ( الجريب قياس للأرض كالفدان والهكتار ) فقال أبو دلامة : وما غامرة يا أمير المؤمنين ؟ قال المهدى : فارغة لا نبات فيها وضحك . فقال أبو دلامة : فأنا أعطى أمير المؤمنين مائتى ألف جريب فى صحراء بنى أسد كلها غامرة . فضحك المهدى وقال فما تريد ؟ قال أبو دلامة : أريدها من بيت المال . فقال المهدى : إذن يصير غامرا ثم ضحك وقال : قد جعلناها لك كلها عامرة فقام أبو دلامة وقال : يا أمير المؤمنين أعطنى يدك كى أقبلها . فقال المهدى أما هذه فلا . فقال أبو دلامة : والله يا أمير المؤمنين ما منعت عيالى شيئا هو أهون عليهم من هذه . فضحك المهدى حتى استلقى على ظهره .

----------


## الباحث النحوي

منقول من غير مراجعة!قال كاتب مغرور لبرنادشو : انا أفضل منك ،فإنك تكتب بحثا عن المال وانا اكتب بحثا عن الشرف ..فقال له برناردشو على الفور: صدقت،كل منا يبحث عما ينقصه ..!!-----------------------------------------------------------وسأل ثقيل بشار بن برد قائلا : ماأعمى الله رجلا إلا عوضه فبماذا عوضك ؟فقال بشار: بأن لاأرى امثالك ...!!-----------------------------------------------------------قالت نجمة انجليزية للأديب الفرنسي هنري جانسون : انه لأمر مزعج فأنا لا أتمكن من ابقاء اظافرينظيفة في باريس ...فقال على الفور :لأنك تحكين نفسك كثيرا ...!!-----------------------------------------------------------تزوج اعمى امرأة فقالت :لو رأيت بياضي وحسني لعجبت ،فقال :لو كنت كما تقولين ما تَرَكَكِ المبصرون لي ..!!-----------------------------------------------------------ويروى ان رجلا قال لإمرأته : ماخلق الله احب الي منك ....فقالت : ولا ابغض الي منك !فقال: الحمد لله لذي اولاني ماأحب وابتلاك بما تكرهين ..!!-----------------------------------------------------------تشدقت امرأة امام صوفي (ارنو) بكثرة المعجبين بها وانهم يزعجونها ،فقال صوفي :لكم هو سهل ابعادهم ايتها العزيزة ... ماعليك سوى ان تتكلمي ..!!------------------------------------------------------------ قال رجل لبرناردشو : اليس الطباخ انفع للأمة من الشاعر أو الأديب ؟؟فقال: الكلاب تعتقد ذلك ..!!

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

جزاكم الله كل خير

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*قيل*: «قال الرشيد: ما رأيت أزهد من الفضيل، فقال الفضيل لما بلغه ذلك: هو أزهد مني؛ لأني أزهد في فان، وهو يزهد في باق»([1]).

*قيل*: «مر عبد الله بن عامر بعامر بن عبد قيس وهو يأكل بقلا بملح، فقال له: لقد رضيت بالقليل. فقال: أرضى مني بالقليل من رضي بالدنيا»([2]).

*قيل*: «نظر الفرزدق إلى شيخ من اليمن فقال: كأنه عجوز سبأ؛ فقال له: عجوز سبأ خير من عجوز مضر، تلك. قالت: " رب إني ظلمت نفسي وأسلمت مع سليمان لله رب العالمين ". وهذه: " حمالة الحطب. في جيدها حبل من مسد"»([3]).

*قيل*: «قال قرشي لرجل من اليمن: ما كان أبين حمق قومك حين ملكوا امرأة. فقال: كان قومك أشد حماقة إذ قالوا: " اللهم إن كان هذا هو الحق من عندك فأمطر علينا حجارة من السماء " هلا قالوا: فاهدنا له وبه!»([4]).

*قيل*: «قال وهب بن منبه: استعمل علينا ابن الزبير رجلاً منا دميما يلقب عجوز اليمن، فقدمت على ابن الزبير وعنده عبد الله بن خالد بن أسيد فقال لي: يا أبا عبد الله كيف عجوز اليمن؟ فأعادها مراراً، فلما أكثر قلت: أسلمت مع سليمان لله رب العالمين، فما فعلت عجوز قريش؟ قال: ومن عجوز قريش؟ قلت: أم جميل حمالة الحطب؛ فضحك ابن الزبير، وقال لخالد: أسأت السؤال وأحسن الجواب. عيره برجل من قومه، فخيل أنه يسأل عن بلقيس، وكانت من اليمن، فأجاب بأنها أسلمت مع سليمان، وعيره بعجوز قومه التي هي حمالة الحطب، ودفع عن الرجل الدفع الحسن، فلله عقولهم ما أثقبها!! أما تراه كيف غالط، وكيف أبعد عن أميره المذمة على الطريقة الجميلة»([5]).

*قيل*: «قال ابن ملجم - لعنه الله - لعلي رضي الله عنه لما ضربه بالسيف: إني اشتريت سيفي هذا بألف وسممته بألف، وسألت الله أن يقتل به شر خلقه، فقال علي كرم الله وجهه: قد أجاب الله دعوتك، يا حسن، إذا مت فاقتله بسيفه»([6]).

*[1]**ـ أورده أبو سعد الآبي في "نثر الدرر في المحاضرات" (2/125/ ط العلمية).*
*[2]**ـ أورده أبو سعد الآبي في "نثر الدرر في المحاضرات" (2/125/ ط العلمية).*
*[3]**ـ أورده أبو سعد الآبي في "نثر الدرر في المحاضرات" (2/125/ ط العلمية).*
*[4]**ـ أورده أبو سعد الآبي في "نثر الدرر في المحاضرات" (2/139/ ط العلمية).*
*[5]**ـ ربيع الأبرار للزمخشري (2/76/ط الأعلمي).*
*[6]**ـ أورده أبو سعد الآبي في "نثر الدرر في المحاضرات" (2/125/ ط العلمية).*

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*قيل*: «تظلم أهل الكوفة إلى المأمون من عامل ولاه عليهم، فقال: ما علمت في عمالي أعدل ولا أقوم بأمر الرعية، وأعود بالرفق عليهم منه. فقام رجل من القوم، فقال: يا أمير المؤمنين: ما أحد أولى بالعدل والإنصاف منك. فإذا كان عاملنا بهذه الصفة فينبغي أن يعدل بولايته بين أهل البلدان، ويساوي به بين أهل الأمصار، حتى يلحق كل بلد وأهله من عدله وإنصافه مثل الذي لحقنا. وإذا فعل ذلك أمير المؤمنين فلا يصيبنا منه أكثر من ثلاث سنين. فضحك المأمون، وعزل العامل عنهم»([1]). 
*قيل*: «حمل بعض الصوفية طعاما إلى طحان ليطحنه، فقال: أنا مشغول، فقال: اطحنه وإلا دعوت عليك وعلى حمارك ورحاك، قال: وأنت مجاب الدعوة؟ قال: نعم، قال: فادع الله أن يصير حنطتك دقيقا، فهو أنفع لك، واسلم لدينك»([2]).
*قيل*: «قال الحجاج لسعيد بن جبير: اختر لنفسك أي قتلة شئت. قال: بل اختر أنت؛ فإن القصاص أمامك»([3]). 
*قيل*: «مشت قريش إلى أبي طالب بعمارة بن الوليد، فقالوا: ادفع إلينا محمدا نقتله، وأمسك عمارة فاتخذه ولدا مكانه. فقال: ما أنصفتموني يا معشر قريش، أدفع إليكم ابني تقتلونه، وأمسك ابنكم أغذوه لكم!»([4]).

*[1]**ـ أورده أبو سعد الآبي في "نثر الدرر في المحاضرات" (2/126/ ط العلمية).*
*[2]**ـ أورده أبو سعد الآبي في "نثر الدرر في المحاضرات" (2/126/ ط العلمية).*
*[3]**ـ أورده أبو سعد الآبي في "نثر الدرر في المحاضرات" (2/127/ ط العلمية).*
*[4]**ـ أورده أبو سعد الآبي في "نثر الدرر في المحاضرات" (2/127/ ط العلمية).*

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*قيل*: «حلف رجل بالطلاق أن الحجاج في النار. فقيل له: سل عن يمينك. فأتى أيوب السختياني فأخبره، فقال: لست أفتي في هذا بشيء، يغفر الله لمن يشاء. فأتى عمرو بن عبيد فأخبره، فقال: تمسك بأهلك، فإن الحجاج إن لم يكن من أهل النار فليس يضرك أن تزني»([1]).

*قيل*: «كان أحد نفاة القياس يناظر يحيى بن أكثم، وكان يقول له في أثناء كلامه: يا أبا زكريا. وكان يحيى يكنى بأبي محمد. فقال يحيى: لست بأبي زكريا. فقال الرجل: كل يحيى كنيته أبو زكريا. فقال: العجب أنك تناظرني في إبطال القياس، وتكنيني بالقياس»([2]).

*قيل*: «عرض على رجل (شيئ) ليشتريه، فقال: ما عندي ثمنه. فقال البائع: أنا أؤخرك. فقال: بل أنا أؤخر نفسي»([3]).

*قيل*: «قال معاوية لرجل: أنت سيد قومك. قال: الدهر ألجأهم إلي»([4]).

*قيل*: «قال بعضهم لسعيد بن العاص: عرضت لي إليك حُوَيْجَة، فقال: اطلب لها رُجَيْلَاً»([5]).

*قيل*: «للعباس بن مرداس: لم تركت الشرب وهو يزيد في جرأتك وسماحك؟ قال: أكره أن أصبح سيد قوم، وأمسي سفيههم»([6]).

*قيل*: «قال يحيى بن أكثم لشيخ بالبصرة: بمن اقتديت في تحليل المتعة؟ فقال: بعمر بن الخطاب، فإنه قال: إن الله ورسوله أحلا لكم متعتين، وأنا أحرمهما عليكم وأعاقب. فقبلنا شهادته، ولم نقبل تحريمه»([7]).

*[1]**ـ أورده أبو سعد الآبي في "نثر الدرر في المحاضرات" (2/128/ ط العلمية)، والزمخشري في "ربيع الأبرار" (2/67/ ط الأعلمي).*
*[2]**ـ أورده أبو سعد الآبي في "نثر الدرر في المحاضرات" (2/129/ ط العلمية).*
*[3]**ـ أورده أبو سعد الآبي في "نثر الدرر في المحاضرات" (2/129/ ط العلمية).*
*[4]**ـ أورده أبو سعد الآبي في "نثر الدرر في المحاضرات" (2/131/ ط العلمية).*
*[5]**ـ أورده أبو سعد الآبي في "نثر الدرر في المحاضرات" (2/131/ ط العلمية).*
*[6]**ـ أورده أبو سعد الآبي في "نثر الدرر في المحاضرات" (2/131/ ط العلمية).*
*[7]**ـ أورده أبو سعد الآبي في "نثر الدرر في المحاضرات" (2/132/ ط العلمية).*

----------


## على خيطر جمال الدين

في الكتاب العزيز من الأجوبة المسكتة والحجج البالغة الدامغة ما يكون غاية لمن يتمثل به ،وكيف لا يكون ذلك وهو برهان الشريعة ودليلها ،ومحجة الهداية وسبيلها ،فمن ذلك قوله تعالى :
"وضرب لنا مثلا ونسي خلقه قال من يحي العظام وهي رميم .قل يحييها الذي أنشأها أول مرة" (يس: 78 ،79).

*وقال تعالى :
"الذين قالوا لإخوانهم وقعدوا لو أطاعونا ما قُتلوا ،قل فادرءوا عن أنفسكم الموت إن كنتم صادقين " (آل عمران: 168)

وليعلم العاقل أن هذه الأجوبة مما يُتغذى به عن الطعام والشراب ،فمثل هذا الفضل يعض عليه بالنواجذ ،وتثنى عليه الخناصر ،وفيه ما يشحذ الأذهان،ويبعث على الذكاء والفطنة ...وكل قصة هنا تستحق منا الإشارة إلي جمالها ،والوقوف على كنهها ،ولا يكفي هذه الدرر أن نمر عليها مرور الكرام ...ووالله إني ليُخيل إليّ الآن أن مثل هذه الردود لو نزلت على حجر لفلقته من فرط فصاحتها وقوتها البلاغية،فمن رام الأدب ،فليأت إلى هنا ...

وقد قال مسلمة بن عبد الملك :
ما شيء يُؤتى العبد بعد الإيمان بالله تعالى أحب إليَّ من جواب حاضر ؛فإن الجواب إذا تعقب لم يك شيئا .
وقال الأعمش-رضي الله عنه- : احذروا الجواب .

*وقالت عائشة –رضي الله عنها-:ذبحنا شاة ،وتصدقنا بها ،فقلت: يارسول الله ،ما بقي غير كتفها.
فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم :" كلها بقيت إلا كتفها ".

*وقال يهودي لعلي بن أبي طالب- رضي الله عنه -:
ما لكم لم تلبثوا بعد نبيكم إلا خمس عشرة سنة حتى تقاتلتم؟ فقال علي-رضي الله عنه- : ولمَ أنتم لم تجف أقدامكم من البلل حتى قلتم(ياموسى اجعل لنآ إلها كما لهم ءالهة).

*وقال معاوية لرجل من اليمن:ما كان أجهل قومك حين ملكوا عليهم امرأة! فقال الرجل: أجهل من قومي قومك الذين قالوا حين دعاهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ( اللهم إن كان هذا هو الحق من عندك فأمطر علينا حجارة من السماء أو ائتنا بعذاب أليم ).

*وقال رجل للرشيد : يا أمير المؤمنين ،إني أريد أن أعظك بعظة فيها بعض الغلظة فاحتملها ؛قال : كلا ؛ إن الله أمر من هو خير منك بإلانة القول لمن هو شر مني ،قال لنبيه موسى –عليه السلام- إذ أرسله إلى فرعون "فقولا له قولا لينا لعله يتذكر أو يخشى" (طه : 44)

*ومرت جارية بقوم ومعها طبق مُغطَّى ،فقال بعضهم : أي شيء معكِ في الطبق؟ قالت : فلمَ غطيناه ؟!!!

*وقال مالك بن سليمان : كان لإبراهيم بن طهمان جراية من بيت المال ،فسُئل عن مسألة في مجلس الخليفة ،فقال : لا أدري ، فقالوا له : تأخذ في كل شهر كذا وكذا ولا تُحسن مسألة ،فقال : إنما آخذ على ما أحسن ،ولو أخذتُ على ما لا أُحسن لفني بيت المال ،ولا يفنى ما لا أُحسن .

*وجاء رجل إلى الشعبي وقال : إني تزوجت امرأة ووجدتها عرجاء ،فهل لي أن أردها ؟ فقال له : إن أردتَ أن تسابق بها فردها !!!.

*وسأل رجل عليا –رضي الله عنه- : ما بال المسلمين اختلفوا عليك ولم يختلفوا على أبي بكر وعمر ؟ فقال : لأن أبا بكر وعمر كانا واليين على مثلي وأنا اليوم والٍ على مثلك !

*وتكلم ابن السماك يوما وجارية له تسمع كلامه ،فلما دخل قال لها : كيف سمعتِِ كلامي ؟ قالت : ما أحسنه لولا أنك تردده ،قال : أردده ليفهمه من لم يفهمه ،قالت : إلى أن يفهمه من لم يفهمه يكون قد ملّه من فهمه .

*وقال المعتصم للفتح بن خاقان وهو صغير : أرأيتَ يا فتحُ أحسن من هذا الخاتم –لخاتم كان في يده - ؟ قال : نعم يا أمير المؤمنين ،اليد التي هو فيها أحسن منه .

*وشكا قوم إلى المسيح عليه السلام ذنوبهم ،فقال لهم : اتركوها تُغفر لكم .

*وقيل لعلي –رضي الله عنه - : كم بين المشرق والمغرب ؟ قال : مسيرة يوم الشمس ،قيل له : فكم بين السماء والأرض ؟ قال : مسيرة ساعة لدعوة مستجابة .

*ودخل رجل على زياد ابن أبيه فقال : إن أبونا مات وإن أخينا وثب على مال أبانا فأكله ،فقال زياد : للذي أضعته من كلامك أضر عليك مما أضعته من مالك !

*أُتي المأمون برجل قد وجب عليه الحد ،فقال وهو يُضرب : قتلتني يا أمير المؤمنين ،قال : الحق قتلك .قال : ارحمني ،قال : لستُ أرحم بك ممن أوجب عليك الحد !.

*وقال رجل لمحمد بن مطروح الأعرج : أتجدُ في بعض الأحاديث أن جهنم تخرب ؟ قال : ما أشقاك إن اتكلتَ على خرابها !!!.

*وقيل لعلي –كرم الله وجهه – كيف تقتل الأبطال ؟ قال : لأني كنتُ ألقى الرجل منهم ،فأقدر أني أقتله ،ويُقدِّرُ هو أني قاتله ،فأكون أنا ونفسُه عونا عليه !!! .

*وقيل له كرم الله وجهه : إذا جالتْ الخيل – بمعنى فروا ثم كروا - ،فأين نطلبك ؟ قال : حيث تركتموني !!!
الله الله على هذا الرد ...

•ووُلد لبعض أمراء الكوفة بنت ، فساءه ذلك وامتنع عن الطعام،فدخل عليه بُهلول المجنون فقال له : ما هذا الحزن ؟ أجزعتَ لخلقٍ سويٍّ أعطاكه رب العالمين ؟ أيسُرُّك أن مكانها أبناءَ مثلي ؟! ،فسُرِّيَ عنه .

*ورمى رجل عصفورا فأخطأه ، فقال له رجل : أحسنتَ ! فغضب ،وقال : أتهزأ بي ؟ قال : لا ،ولكن أحسنتَ إلى العصفور إذ لم تصبه ! .

*حكى محمد بن عمران الضبي : أنه حفّظ ابن المعتز وهو يؤدبه ( والنازعات ) ،وقال له : إذا سألك أمير المؤمنين أبوك في أي شيء أنت ،فقل له : في السورة التي تلي ( عبس ) ،ولا تقل له : أنا في ( النازعات )

*وقيل : دخل المأمون على أم الفضل بن سهل وقد مات ولدها الفضل ،وهي تبكي بكاءً شديدا ،فقال : مه يا أم الفضل ، أما ترضين أن أكون لكِ عوضا عن ابنك ؟
قالت : أفلا أبكي على ولدٍ أكسبني مثلك !!! 

*وقال المتوكل لأبي العيناء : ما أشد ما أمر عليك في ذهاب بصرك ؟
قال : فوتُ رؤيتك يا أمير المؤمنين .

*وقيل ليحيى بن خالد : غير حاجبك ،فقال : فمن يعرفُ إخواني من القدماء غيره ؟!

*وقيل لأعرابي : لمن هذه الإبل ؟
قال : لله ،وهي في يدي ...

*وقيل : إن أمير المؤمنين ( هارون الرشيد ) أمر ( يحيى بن خالد ) بهدم إيوان كسرى .
فقال له يحيى : يا أمير المؤمنين ، ما الحاجة إلى هدم بنيان يدل على فخامة شأن بانيه ؟
فقال : اهدمه ،ولا تراجعني فيه .
فحُسب مقدار ما يُصرف على هدمه ، فجاء جملة كثيرة ،فرجع الرشيد عن ذلك ،فقال له يحيى : ما كان أغناك عن ظهور عجزك في هدم ما بناه غيرك !!! .

*وقال بعضهم : رأيت أعرابيا في طريق مكة يسأل ولم يُعطَ شيئا ، ومعه صبي صغير ،فلما طال عليه الأمر قال : ما أراكَ إلا محروما .
قال الصبي : يا أبتِِ ، المحروم من سألته فبخل ولم يُعطِ ...

لا تنسوني من الدعاء - بارك الله فيكم -

----------


## أبو عبد الله المصري

جزاكم الله خيرا .

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*قيل*: «أتى رجل أعور في زمان عمر، فشهد أنه رأى الهلال، فقال عمر: بأي عينيك رأيت؟ قال: بشرهما، وهي الباقية؛ لأن الأخرى ذهبت مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في بعض غزواته، فأجاز شهادته»([1]).      
*قيل*: «تقدم سقاء إلى فقيه على باب سلطان، فسأله عن مسألة، فقال: أهذا موضع المسألة؟ فقال له: وهذا موضع الفقهاء؟»([2]).       *
قيل*: «قال الأصمعي: ضرب أبو المخش الأعرابي غلمانا للمهدي، فاستعدوا عليه، فأحضره وقال: اجترأت على غلماني فضربتهم، فقال: كلنا يا أمير المؤمنين غلمانك ضرب بعضنا بعضا، فخلى عنه»([3]).    
*  قيل*: «اعترض رجل المأمون فقال: يا أمير المؤمنين، أنا رجل من العرب، فقال: ما ذاك بعجب، قال: إني أريد الحج، قال: الطريق أمامك نهج، قال: وليست لي نفقة، قال: قد سقط الفرض، قال: إني جئتك مستجديا لا مستفتيا، فضحك وأمر له بصلة»([4]).    
*  قيل*: «قال الحجاج لرجل: أنا أطول أم أنت؟ فقال: الأمير أطول عقلا، وأنا أبسط قامة»([5]).      *
قيل*: «قدم رجل من اليمامة فقيل له: ما أحسن ما رأيت بها؟ قال: خروجي منها أحسن ما رأيت بها»([6]). 
*قيل*: «مدح رجل هشاما فقال له: يا هذا، إنه قد نهي عن مدح الرجل في وجهه فقال له: ما مدحتك، وإنما ذكرتك نعمة الله، لتجدد له شكرا»([7]).      *
قيل*: «أمر يحيى بن أكثم برجل إلى الحبس، فقال: إني معسر، فلم يلتفت إليه، فقال: من لعيالي؟ قال: الله لهم، فقال الرجل: أراني الله عيالك وليس لهم أحد غير الله»([8]). 
*  قيل*: «قال مالك بن طوق للعتابي: سألت فلانا حاجة، فرأيتك قليلا في كلامك. فقال: كيف لا اقل في كلامي، ومعي حيرة الطلب وذل المسألة، وخوف الرد.؟»([9]).  *[1]**ـ أورده أبو سعد الآبي في "نثر الدرر في المحاضرات" (2/132/ ط العلمية).
* *[2]**ـ أورده أبو سعد الآبي في "نثر الدرر في المحاضرات" (2/132/ ط العلمية).
* *[3]**ـ أورده أبو سعد الآبي في "نثر الدرر في المحاضرات" (2/132/ ط العلمية).
* *[4]**ـ أورده أبو سعد الآبي في "نثر الدرر في المحاضرات" (2/133/ ط العلمية)؛ والزمخشري في "ربيع الأبرار" (2/59/ ط الأعلمي).
* *[5]**ـ أورده أبو سعد الآبي في "نثر الدرر في المحاضرات" (2/133/ ط العلمية)، والزمخشري في "ربيع الأبرار" (2/62/ ط الأعلمي).
* *[6]**ـ أورده أبو سعد الآبي في "نثر الدرر في المحاضرات" (2/133/ ط العلمية).*
*[7]**ـ أورده أبو سعد الآبي في "نثر الدرر في المحاضرات" (2/133/ ط العلمية).*
*[8]**ـ أورده أبو سعد الآبي في "نثر الدرر في المحاضرات" (2/133/ ط العلمية).*
*[9]**ـ أورده أبو سعد الآبي في "نثر الدرر في المحاضرات" (2/134/ ط العلمية).*

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

جزاك الله خيراً

----------


## أبو عبد الله المصري

أحبك في الله يا أستاذي ، هل تذكرني ؟
 :Smile:

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*قيل*: «جلس معن بن زائدة يوما يقسم سلاحا في جيشه، فدفع إلى رجل سيفا رديئا، فقال: أصلح الله الأمير، أعطني غيره. قال: خذه فإنه مأمور. فقال: فإنه مما أمر به ألا يقطع شيئا أبدا! فضحك معن وأعطاه غيره»([1]).

*قيل*: «قال بنو تميم لسلامة بن جندل: مجدنا بشعرك. قال: افعلوا حتى أقول»([2]).

*قيل*: «أتى هشام برجل رمي بجناية، فأقبل يحتج عن نفسه، فقال هشام: أو تتكلم أيضا؟ فقال الرجل: إن الله تعالى يقول: "يوم تأتي كل نفس تجادل عن نفسها " أفنجادل الله جدالا، ولا نكلمك كلاما؟ قال: تكلم بما أحببت»([3]).

*قيل*: «قال المأمون لابن الأكشف - وكان كثير الركوب للبحر - ما أعجب ما رأيت في البحر؟ قال: سلامتي منه»([4]).

*قيل*: «قال المنصور لرجل: ما مالك؟ قال: ما يكف وجهي، ويعجز عن الصديق. قال له: لطفت في المسألة»([5]).

قال المدائني: «ورد على المنصور كتاب من مولى له بالبصرة أن سالما ضربه بالسياط، فاستشاط غضبا وقال: أعلي يجترئ سالم؟ والله لأجعلنه نكالا يتعظ به غيره. فأطرق جلساؤه جميعا، فرفع ابن عياش رأسه، وكان أجرأهم عليه، فقال: يا أمير المؤمنين، قد رأينا من غضبك على سالم ما شغل قلوبنا، وإن سالما لم يضرب مولاك بقوته ولا قوة أبيه، ولكنك قلدته سيفك، وأصعدته منبرك، فأراد مولاك أن يطامن منه ما رفعت، ويفسد ما صنعت، فلم يحتمل له ذلك. يا أمير المؤمنين، إن غضب العربي في رأسه، فإذا غضب لم يهدأ حتى يخرجه بلسان أو يد، وإن غضب النبطي في استه، فإذا خري ذهب عنه غضبه. فضحك المنصور، وكف عن سالم»([6]).

*[1]**ـ أورده أبو سعد الآبي في "نثر الدرر في المحاضرات" (2/134/ ط العلمية).*
*[2]**ـ أورده أبو سعد الآبي في "نثر الدرر في المحاضرات" (2/134/ ط العلمية).*
*[3]**ـ أورده أبو سعد الآبي في "نثر الدرر في المحاضرات" (2/134/ ط العلمية).*
*[4]**ـ أورده أبو سعد الآبي في "نثر الدرر في المحاضرات" (2/135/ ط العلمية).*
*[5]**ـ أورده أبو سعد الآبي في "نثر الدرر في المحاضرات" (2/135/ ط العلمية).*
*[6]**ـ أورده أبو سعد الآبي في "نثر الدرر في المحاضرات" (2/135/ ط العلمية).*

----------


## صالح العوكلي

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه القطوف الرائعة

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*قيل*: «كتب صاحب البصرة إلى يعقوب بن الليث الصفار يستدعيه إلى مبايعته، فقال لكاتبه: أجب عن كتابه. فقال: بماذا؟ قال: اكتب " قل يا أيها الكافرون. لا أعبد ما تعبدون. . " السورة»([1]).

*قيل*: «قال الرشيد للجهجاه: أزنديق أنت؟ قال: وكيف أكون زنديقا وقد قرأت القرآن، وفرضت الفرائض، وفرقت بين الحجة والشبهة؟ قال: تالله لأضربنك حتى تقر. قال: هذا خلاف ما أمر به الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، أمرنا أن نضرب الناس حتى يقروا بالإيمان، وأنت تضربني حتى أقر بالكفر»([2]).

*قيل*: «قال عمر لعمرو بن معد يكرب: أخبرني عن السلاح؟ فقال: سل عما شئت منه. قال: الرمح؟ قال: أخوك وربما خانك. 
قال: النبل؟ قال: منايا تخطئ وتصيب. 
قال: الترس؟ قال: ذاك المجن، وعليه تدور الدوائر. 
قال: الدرع؟ قال: مشغلة للراجل متعبة للفارس، وإنها لحصن حصين. 
قال: السيف؟ قال: ثم قارعتك أمك عن الهبل. قال: بل أمك. قال: الحمى أضرعتني لك»([3]).

*قيل*: «قال عمر بن عبد العزيز لعبد الله بن مخزوم: إني أخاف الله فيما تقلدت. قال: لست أخاف عليك أن تخاف، إنما أخاف ألا تخاف»([4]).

*قيل*: «لرجل من بني هاشم: من سيدكم؟ قال: كلنا سيد غيرنا، ومكان سيدنا لا يجهل»([5]).

*قيل*: «شاور المنصور سلم بن قتيبة، في أمر أبي مسلم، فقال: إني مطلعك على أمر لم افض به إلى غيرك، ولا أفضي به، فصحح رأيك، واجمع لفظك، وأظهر نصحك، واستره حتى أظهره، أنا قد عزمت على قتل عبد الرحمن، فما ترى؟ قال سلم: " لو كان فيهما آلهة إلا الله لفسدتا " ونهض»([6]). 

*قيل*: «يروى عنه الأصمعي أنه قال: هجم علي شهر رمضان وأنا بمكة، فخرجت إلى الطائف لأصوم بها هربا من حر مكة. فلقيني أعرابي فقلت: أين تريد؟ قال: أريد هذا البلد المبارك؛ لأصوم فيه هذا الشهر المبارك. قلت: أما تخاف من الحر؟ قال: من الحر أفر»([7]).

*قيل*: «قال رجل للربيع بن خثيم وقد صلى ليلة حتى أصبح: أتعبت نفسك. فقال: راحتها أطلب؛ إن أفره العبيد أكيسهم»([8]).

*قيل*: «قال رجل لرجل سبه فلم يلتفت إليه: إياك أعني. فقال: وعنك أعرض»([9]).

*قيل*: «قال المنصور لإسحاق بن مسلم العقيلي: أفرطت في وفائك لبني أمية. فقال: من وفى لمن لا يرجى، كان لمن يرجى أوفى. قال: صدقت»([10]).

*قيل*: «مازح عبيد الله بن زياد، حارثة بن بدر، فقال له: أنت شريف لو كانت أمهاتك مثل آبائك. فقال: إن أحق الناس بألا يذكر الأمهات هو الأمير، فقال عبيد الله: استرها علي، ولك عشرة آلاف درهم»([11]).

*[1]**ـ أورده أبو سعد الآبي في "نثر الدرر في المحاضرات" (2/136/ ط العلمية).*
*[2]**ـ أورده أبو سعد الآبي في "نثر الدرر في المحاضرات" (2/137/ ط العلمية).*
*[3]**ـ أورده أبو سعد الآبي في "نثر الدرر في المحاضرات" (2/137/ ط العلمية).*
*[4]**ـ أورده أبو سعد الآبي في "نثر الدرر في المحاضرات" (2/138/ ط العلمية).*
*[5]**ـ أورده أبو سعد الآبي في "نثر الدرر في المحاضرات" (2/138/ ط العلمية).*
*[6]**ـ أورده أبو سعد الآبي في "نثر الدرر في المحاضرات" (2/138/ ط العلمية)؛ سلم بن قتيبة هو: والي المنصور على البصرة، وأبو مسلم هو: الخراساني؛ جبار بني العباس، وحجاجهم!! وأكبر من دعم أركان الدولة العباسية، وأرسى لها قواعدها، وكان فيه كبر وانفه.*
*[7]**ـ أورده أبو سعد الآبي في "نثر الدرر في المحاضرات" (2/138/ ط العلمية)؛ طبعا: الذي يقصده الأعرابي: حر جهنم!.*
*[8]**ـ أورده أبو سعد الآبي في "نثر الدرر في المحاضرات" (2/138/ ط العلمية).*
*[9]**ـ أورده أبو سعد الآبي في "نثر الدرر في المحاضرات" (2/139/ ط العلمية).*
*[10]**ـ أورده أبو سعد الآبي في "نثر الدرر في المحاضرات" (2/139/ ط العلمية).*
*[11]**ـ أورده أبو سعد الآبي في "نثر الدرر في المحاضرات" (2/139/ ط العلمية).*

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*تكلم: فلم يقل شيئاً*
كان هناك شخص ما يركب منطاداً، وكان على ارتفاع بسيط من الأرض، وكان واضحاً أنه تائه، وتتجاذبه الرياح يمينا ويساراً، عندها رأى شخصاً يسير على الأرض ويبدو من مظهره أنه خبير بالمكان، فبادره بالسؤال: لو سمحت أين أنا بالضبط؟
نظر الرجل للأعلى وأخرج من جيبه بوصلة قياس وجهازاً اليكترونياً حديثاً، وأخذ يسجل عدة قياسات، ويسجلها على ورقة، وفى النهاية قال للرجل فى المنطاد: أنت على ارتفاع 50 متراً من الأرض، وفى خط طول 20 شرقاً، وخط عرض 35 شمالاً.
وهنا رد عليه من بالمنطاد أنت بالتأكيد مستشار، قال الرجل: بالفعل هذه مهنتى ولكن كيف عرفت!!؟، 
قال الرجل: لأنى سألتك عن مكانى، وفى أى منطقة أنا الآن، فقلت لى: معلومات صحيحة، ولكنها غير مفيدة، وهنا قال له المستشار: وأنت بالتأكيد مدير، فتعجب من بالمنطاد، وقال له: وكيف عرفت، قال: لا تعرف أين أنت، ولا أين تريد، ثم تذهب وتلقى باللوم على الآخرين.
المنطق سيأخذك من النقطة أ إلى النقطة ب، الخيال سيذهب بك إلى أى مكان اينشتاين.
إذا لم تستطع شرحها ببساطة فانت لا تفهمها بما يكفى اينشتاين.
لا يكفى أن تعرف ما تقول، لكن يجب أن تقوله كما ينبغى.

----------


## عالم لغة

> قال أحد النصارى لعالم من علماء المسلمين: تقولون انشق القمر، و نحن لم نر انشقاق القمر؟!
> 
> فقال المسلم: و أنتم تقولون نزلت عليكم مائدة من السماء، و نحن لم نر هذه المائدة!


رد المسلم غير مسكت؛ لأنّ انشقاق القمر ظاهرة  ينبغي أنْ يراها جميع من ظهر عندهم القمر لمّا انشق وهذا يضم شعوبا وقبائل، في حين نزول المائدة ظاهرة لا تأخذ حيزا غير الحيز الذي نزلت فيه، وهذا يراه شعب واحد أو شعبين على الأكثر.
وعموما، فهناك رجل هندي من أهل مالايار أسلم بعد رؤيته انشقاق القمر كما تذكر حكاياتهم الشعبية، أضف إلى ذلك أنّ بين بداية سورة القمر وآخر آية في المصحف 1389 آية وترتيب سورة القمر هو 54 سنة 1389 هـ (1969 م) هي سنة الصعود البشري الأول على سطح القمر ويوم 4-5 هـ (20-7 م) هو اليوم الذي تم فيه الهبوط على سطح القمر .

أضف إلى ذلك أنّ النصارى يؤمنون بقدرة الله، فوجب عليهم أنْ يسلّموا بهذه المعجزة حيث أظهرها لبعض المشركين وأخفاها عن غيرهم؛ مع كونها في متناول الجميع، فهذا من قدرته -عزّ وجل-

----------


## نمار الحجازي

> قيل لأعرابي: أتحسن أن تدعو ربك؟ فقال :  نعم ، قيل : فادع، فقال: اللهم إنك أعطيتنا الإسلام من غير أن نسألك ، فلا  تحرمنا الجنة ونحن نسألك.


رائعه جداً
جزاكم الله خير ..

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*قيل*: «إن مكيا دخل على المأمون، وكان مفرط القبح والدمامة، فضحك المعتصم، فقال المكي: مم يضحك هذا؟ فوالله ما اصطفي يوسف لجماله، وإنما اصطفي لبيانه. وقد نص الله على ذلك بقوله: {فلما كلمه قال إنك اليوم لدينا مكين أمين}، وبياني أحسن من وجه هذا»([1]).

*قيل*: «دخل يزيد بن أبي مسلم، على سليمان بن عبد الملك، فلما رآه - وكان دميما - قال: على رجل أجرك رسنه، وسلطك على المسلمين لعنه الله. قال: يا أمير المؤمنين، رأيتني والأمر عني مدبر، ولو رأيتني والأمر علي مقبل، لاستعظمت من أمري ما استصغرت. قال له سليمان: أترى الحجاج بلغ قعر جهنم؟ قال: يا أمير المؤمنين، يجئ الحجاج يوم القيامة بين أبيك وأخيك، قابضا على يمين أبيك، وشمال أخيك، فضعه من النار حيث شئت»([2]).

*قيل*: «سمع بعضهم رجلا يقول: أبي كان لا يدخل سكة إلا قام الناس له، فقال: نعم، صدقت، لأنه كان يتقدمه حمل شوك»([3]).

*قيل*: «اعترض عمرو بن الليث فارسا من جيشه، فكانت دابته بغاية الهزال. فقال له: يا هذا، تأخذ مالي تنفقه على امرأتك وتسمنها، وتهزل دابتك التي عليها تحارب، وبها تأخذ الرزق، امض لشأنك فليس لك عندي شيء، فقال الجندي: أيها الأمير، لو استعرضت امرأتي لاستسمنت دابتي، فضحك عمرو، وأمر بإعطائه رزقه»([4]).

*قيل*: «تزوج رجل بامرأة قد مات عنها خمسة أزواج، فمرض السادس، فقالت: إلى من تكلني؟ فقال: إلى السابع الشقي»([5]).

*قيل*: «مات زوج امرأة، فراسلها في ذلك اليوم رجل يخطبها، فقالت: لو لم يسبقك غيرك لفعلت، فقال الرجل: قد قلت لك إذا مات الثاني فلا تفوتيني»([6]).

*قيل*: «كان ليعضهم ابن دميم، فخطب له إلى قوم، فقال الابن لأبيه يوما: بلغني أن العروس عوراء، فقال الأب: يا بني، بودي أنها عمياء حتى لا ترى سماجة وجهك»([7]).

*قيل*: «كان لخازم بن خزيمة كاتب ظريف أديب وكان يتنادر عليه، فقام يوما من بين يديه، فقال له ابن خزيمة: إلى أين يا هامان؟ فقال: أبني لك صرحا»([8]).

*قيل*: «وقف رجل مفرط الطول على بعض العيارين وهو يبيع الرمان، فقال: هذا رمان صغير، فقال له صاحب الرمان: لو نظرت أنا إليه حيث تنظر إليه أنت ما كان في عيني إلا عفصا»([9]).

*[1]**ـ أورده أبو سعد الآبي في "نثر الدرر في المحاضرات" (2/139/ ط العلمية).*
*[2]**ـ أورده أبو سعد الآبي في "نثر الدرر في المحاضرات" (2/140/ ط العلمية).*
*[3]**ـ أورده أبو سعد الآبي في "نثر الدرر في المحاضرات" (2/145/ ط العلمية).*
*[4]**ـ أورده أبو سعد الآبي في "نثر الدرر في المحاضرات" (2/146/ ط العلمية).*
*[5]**ـ أورده أبو سعد الآبي في "نثر الدرر في المحاضرات" (2/147/ ط العلمية).*
*[6]**ـ أورده أبو سعد الآبي في "نثر الدرر في المحاضرات" (2/147/ ط العلمية).*
*[7]**ـ أورده أبو سعد الآبي في "نثر الدرر في المحاضرات" (2/148/ ط العلمية).*
*[8]**ـ أورده أبو سعد الآبي في "نثر الدرر في المحاضرات" (2/149/ ط العلمية).*
*[9]**ـ أورده أبو سعد الآبي في "نثر الدرر في المحاضرات" (2/150/ ط العلمية).*

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*قيل*: «شكا رجل جاريته إلى إبراهيم الحراني - وكان قبيحا دميما - فقال له إبراهيم: هل رأيت وجهك في المرآة؟ قال: نعم. قال: أفرضيته لنفسك؟ قال: لا. قال: فكيف تلومها على كراهية ما تكرهه لنفسك»([1]).

*قيل*: «كان رجل دميم قبيح الخلقة قد رزق ابنين مليحين، فدخل يوما إلى بعض الأمراء وهما معه، فقال له: يا أبا فلان والدتهما حرة أم أمة؟ فقال: أيها الأمير أفي الدنيا حرة تمكن نفسها من مثلي؟!»([2]).

*قيل*: «سمع رجل بعض الحمقى يقول: اللهم لا تأخذنا على غفلة، فقال: إذا لا يأخذك أبدا»([3]).

*قيل*: «تزوج أعمى امرأة قبيحة، فقالت: رزقت أحسن الناس، وأنت لا تدري} فقال: يا قبيحة، فأين كان البصراء عنك؟!»([4]).

*قيل*: «أهدى رجل إلى إسماعيل الأعرج فالوذجة زنخة، وكتب معها: إني اخترت لعملها جيد السكر السوسي، والعسل الماذي، والزعفران الأصبهاني، فأجابه: برئت منك إن لم تكن عملت هذه الفالوذجة قبل أن تمصر أصبهان، وقبل أن تفتح سوس، وقبل أن أوحى الله إلى النحل»([5]).

*قيل*: «رمى المتوكل عصفورا بالبندق فلم يصبه، فقال ابن حمدون: أحسنت يا سيدي، فقال: هو ذا تهزأ بي، كيف أحسنت؟ قال: إلى العصفور»([6]).

*قيل*: «تجارى قوم في مجلس لهم حديث الكمال في الرجال، ودخول النقصان عليهم للآفات، فقال بعضهم: من كان أعور فهو نصف رجل، ومن لن يحسن السباحة فهو نصف رجل، ومن لم يكن متزوجا فهو نصف رجل؛ وكان فيهم أعور، ولم يكن يحسن السباحة، ولا متزوجا، فالتفت إلى ذلك الإنسان وقال له: إن كان علي ما تقول فأنا أحتاج إلى نصف رجل حتى أكون لا شيء»([7]).

*[1]**ـ أورده أبو سعد الآبي في "نثر الدرر في المحاضرات" (2/150/ ط العلمية).*
*[2]**ـ أورده أبو سعد الآبي في "نثر الدرر في المحاضرات" (2/151/ ط العلمية).*
*[3]**ـ أورده أبو سعد الآبي في "نثر الدرر في المحاضرات" (2/151/ ط العلمية)، والزمخشري في ربيع الأبرار (2/58/ط الأعلمي).*
*[4]**ـ أورده أبو سعد الآبي في "نثر الدرر في المحاضرات" (2/151/ ط العلمية).*
*[5]**ـ أورده أبو سعد الآبي في "نثر الدرر في المحاضرات" (2/152/ ط العلمية).*
*[6]**ـ أورده أبو سعد الآبي في "نثر الدرر في المحاضرات" (2/152/ ط العلمية).*
*[7]**ـ أورده أبو سعد الآبي في "نثر الدرر في المحاضرات" (2/153/ ط العلمية).*

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*قيل*: «قال بعضهم: نزلت بعض القرى، وخرجت في الليل لحاجة فإذا أنا بأعمى على عاتقه جرة، وفي يده سراج، فلم يزل يمشي حتى أتى النهر، وملأ الجرة وانصرف راجعا، فقلت له: يا هذا، أنت أعمى، والليل والنهار عليك سواء، فما معنى هذا السراج؟ قال: يا فضولي، حملته معي لأعمى القلب مثلك يستضئ به، فلا يعثر بي في الظلمة فيقع علي ويكسر جرتي»([1]).

*قيل*: «صدم أعور في بعض الأسواق امرأة، فالتفتت إليه وقالت: أعمى الله بصرك، فقال: يا سيدتي، قد استجاب الله نصف دعائك»([2]).

*قيل*: «دخل إلى بعض العور رجل من جيرانه - ومعه حمار - فقال: أيها الأستاذ اشتريت هذا الحمار فأحببت أن أتبرك بنظرك إليه، فكم يساوي عندك؟ فتأمله، ثم قال: يساوي خمسين درهما. وكان الرجل قد اشتراه بمائة درهم، فقال: لا إله إلا الله ما أخطأت بفلس، فإني اشتريته بمائة، وأنت رأيت نصفه»([3]).

*قيل*: «كان لبعضهم ابن متحنف، فقال له يوما: ما أطيب الثكل: {فقال الابن: أطيب منه والله يا أبي اليتم»([4]).

*قيل*: «سئل علي بن موسى الرضي: أيكلف الله العباد ما لا يطيقون؟ قال: هو أعدل من ذلك؛ قيل: فيستطيعون أن يفعلوا ما يريدون؟ قال: هم أعجز من ذلك»([5]).

*قيل*: «قال المأمون للرضي: ما يقول بنو أبيك في جدنا العباس؟ قال: ما يقولون في رجل فرض الله طاعة نبيه على خلقه، وفرض طاعته على نبيه؛ وهذا يوهم في البديهة أن الضمير في طاعته للعباس، وإنما هو لله، فأمر له المأمون بألف ألف درهم»([6]).

*قال الذهبي*: «بلغنا عن عثمان الدارمي، أنه قال له رجل كبير يحسده: ماذا أنت لولا العلم؟ فقال له: أردت شينا فصار زينا»([7]).

*قيل: «*قال عمر رضي الله عنه لأبي مريم الحنفي: والله لا أحبك حتى تحب الأرض الدم؛ قال: أتمنعني حقاً؟ قال: لا؛ قال: فلا بأس، إنما يأسى على فقدان الحب النساء*»*([8]).

*[1]**ـ أورده أبو سعد الآبي في "نثر الدرر في المحاضرات" (2/153/ ط العلمية).*
*[2]**ـ أورده أبو سعد الآبي في "نثر الدرر في المحاضرات" (2/153/ ط العلمية).*
*[3]**ـ أورده أبو سعد الآبي في "نثر الدرر في المحاضرات" (2/153/ ط العلمية).*
*[4]**ـ أورده أبو سعد الآبي في "نثر الدرر في المحاضرات" (2/154/ ط العلمية).*
*[5]**ـ أورده الذهبي في "سير أعلام النبلاء"  (9/391/ ط الرسالة).*
*[6]**ـ أورده الذهبي في "سير أعلام النبلاء"  (9/391/ ط الرسالة).*
*[7]**ـ أورده الذهبي في "سير أعلام النبلاء"  (13/324/ ط الرسالة).*
*[8]**ـ ربيع الأبرار للزمخشري (2/50/ ط الأعلمي).*

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*قيل: «*تكلم صعصعة عند معاوية فعرق، فقال أبهرك القول؟ فقال: أن الجياد نضاحة بالماء*»*([1]).

*قيل: «*قال رجل لصاحب منزل: أصلح خشب هذا السقف فإنه يتفرقع؛ قال: لا تخف إنما يسبح؛ قال: أخاف أن تدركه رقة فيسجد*»*([2]).

*قيل: «*لمزبد: هل في بيتك دقيق؟ قال: لا، ولا جليل*»*([3]).

*قيل: «*قيل لسقراط: إن الكلام الذي قلته لم يقبل؛ فقال: ليس يلزمني أن يقبل، إنما يلزمني أن يكون صواباً*»*([4]).

*قيل: «*قال ملك لوزير: ما خير ما يرزقه العبد؟ قال: عقل يعيش به؛ قال: فإن عدمه، قال: أدب يتحلى به؛ قال: فإن عدمه، قال: فمال يستره؛ قال: فإن عدمه، قال: فصاعقة تحرقه فتريح منه العباد والبلاد*»*([5]).

*قيل: «*قال عبد الملك لأعرابي: الناقة إذا كانت تمنع الحلب قومتها العصا؛ فقال: إذن تكفأ الإناء، وتكسر أنف الحالب*»*([6]).

*قيل: «*سأل المأمون أبن يونس فقيه مصر، عن رجل اشترى شاة فضرطت فخرجت منها بعرة فقأت عين رجل، على من الدية؟ قال: على البائع، قال: ولم؟ قال: لأنه باع شاة في استها منجنيق، ولم يبرأ من العهدة*»*([7]).

*[1]**ـ ربيع الأبرار للزمخشري (2/52/ ط الأعلمي).*
*[2]**ـ ربيع الأبرار للزمخشري (2/52/ ط الأعلمي).*
*[3]**ـ ربيع الأبرار للزمخشري (2/53/ ط الأعلمي).*
*[4]**ـ ربيع الأبرار للزمخشري (2/55/ ط الأعلمي).*
*[5]**ـ ربيع الأبرار للزمخشري (2/56/ ط الأعلمي).*
*[6]**ـ ربيع الأبرار للزمخشري (2/56/ ط الأعلمي).*
*[7]**ـ ربيع الأبرار للزمخشري (2/57/ ط الأعلمي).*

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*قيل: «*قال المعتصم للفتح بن خاقان وهو صبي صغير: أرأيت يا فتح أحسن من هذا الفص؟ لفص كان في يده؟ قال: نعم يا أمير المؤمنين: اليد التي هو فيها أحسن منه، فأعجبه جوابه، وأمر له بصلة وكسوة*»*([1]).

*قيل: «*شكا رجل إلى كسرى بعض عماله وأنه غصبه ضيعه، فقال: قد أكلتها أربعين سنة فما عليك أن تتركها على عاملي سنة!! قال: أيها الملك وما عليك أن تسلم ملكك إلى بهرام فيأكله سنة!! فأمر أن يوجاً في عنقه، فقال: أيها الملك دخلت بمظلمة، وأخرج بمظلمتين، فأمر برد ضيعته، وقضاء حوائجه*»*([2]).

*قيل: «*قال رجل ليعقوب فقيه سجستان: إذا نزعت ثيابي، ودخلت النهر للغسل إلى أين أتوجه، إلى القبلة أم إلى غيرها؟ قال: أفضل ذلك أن يكون وجهك إلى ثيابك التي تنزعها*»*([3]).

*قيل: «*دخل محمد بن واسع على قتيبة، وعليه جبة صوف، قال: لم لبستها؟ قال: أكره أن أقول زهداً فأزكي نفسي، أو أن أقول فقراً فأشكو ربي*»*([4]).

*قيل: «*كان الحسن يقول: لا توبة لقاتل المؤمن متعمداً؛ فدس إليه عمرو بن عبيد رجلاً وقال: قل له: لا يخلو من أن يكون مؤمنا أو كافراً أو منافقاً أو فاسقاً، فإن كان مؤمنا فإن الله تعالى يقول: {يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا تُوبُوا إِلَى اللَّهِ تَوْبَةً نَّصُوحاً}([5])، وأن كان كافراً فإنه يقول: {قُل لِلَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ إِن يَنتَهُواْ يُغَفَرْ لَهُم مَّا قَدْ سَلَفَ}([6])، وأن كان منافقاً فإنه يقول: {إِنَّ الْمُنَافِقِينَ فِي الدَّرْكِ الأَسْفَلِ مِنَ النَّارِ وَلَن تَجِدَ لَهُمْ نَصِيراً * إِلاَّ الَّذِينَ تَابُواْ}([7])، وإن كان فاسقاً فإنه يقول: {فَأُوْلَـئِكَ هُمُ الْفَاسِقُونَ * إِلاَّ الَّذِينَ تَابُواْ}([8])، فقال للرجل من أين لك هذا؟ قال: شيء أختلج في صدري؛ قال: محال، أصدقني، فقال: عمرو بن عبيد، فقال الحسن: عمرو، وما عمرو!! إذا قام بأمر قعد به، وإذا قعد بأمر قام به، ورجع*»*([9]).
*[1]**ـ ربيع الأبرار للزمخشري (2/59/ ط الأعلمي).*
*[2]**ـ ربيع الأبرار للزمخشري (2/66/ ط الأعلمي).*
*[3]**ـ ربيع الأبرار للزمخشري (2/67/ ط الأعلمي).*
*[4]**ـ ربيع الأبرار للزمخشري (2/68/ ط الأعلمي).*
*[5]**ـ التحريم: 8.*
*[6]**ـ الأنفال: 38.*
*[7]**ـ النساء: 145- 146.*
*[8]**ـ المائدة: 47- 48.*
*[9]**ـ ربيع الأبرار للزمخشري (2/68/ ط الأعلمي).*

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*قيل: «*أدعى رجل الفقه، وبسط على باب داره البواري، وقعد للفتوى، وأحتف به الناس، فجاء رجل فقال: يا فقيه ما تقول فيمن أدخل أصبعه في أنفه فخرج عليها دم؟ فقال: يحتجم؛ فقال: أقعدت فقيهاً أم طبيباً؟ فقال: لك طبيباً ولغيرك فقيهاً»([1]).
*قيل: «*أدعى رجل أنه من كندة، فقيل له: من أيها أنت؟ فلم يدر ما يقول فقال: يا سبحان الله! أهذا موضع هذا السؤال عافاك الله؟»([2]).
*قيل**: «*سمع الحجاج أن الناس يقولون أنه من بقية ثمود، فقال في خطبته: أتزعمون أني من بقية ثمود، والله يقول: {وَثَمُودَ فَمَا أَبْقَى}([3])، صدق الله وكذبتم أنتم»([4]).
*قيل**: «*كتب ملك الروم إلى المعتصم يتهدده، فأمر بجوابه، فعرضت عليه الأجوبة فلم يرضها؛ فقال للكاتب أكتب: بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم أما بعد فقد قرأت كتابك، والجواب ما ترى لا ما تسمع، وَسَيَعْلَمُ الْكُفَّارُ لِمَنْ عُقْبَى الدَّارِ ، والسلام»([5]).
*قيل**: «*أغار أنس بن مدركة الخعثمي على سرح قريش في الجاهلية، فذهب به، فقال له عمر رضي الله عنه في خلافته: لقد اتبعناك تلك الليلة فلو أدركناك!! فقال: لو أدركتني لم تكن للناس خليفة»([6]).
*قيل**: «*أحضر الناس جواباً من لم يغضب»([7]).
*قال الأصمعي*: «من علامة الأحمق الإجابة قبل استقصاء الاستماع»([8]).
*قيل**: «*قال رجل لأبي نواس: ولاك أمير المؤمنين على القردة والخنازير؛ قال: فأسمع وأطع لأنك من رعيتي»([9]).
*قيل**: «*كان الجهجاء يدعي الخلافة بجنونه، فأدخل على الرشيد، فقال له جعفر بن يحيى: هو أمير الحباقين يزعم أنه أمير المؤمنين؛ فقال لو كنت كذلك لكنت أوسع إمرة من صاحبك لأن الحباق عام والأيمان خاص؛ فقال هارون: لأضربنك حتى تقر بالزندقة؛ فقال: هذا خلاف قول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: أمرت أن أضرب الناس حتى يقروا بالإيمان، وأنت تضربني حتى أقر بالكفر»([10]).

*[1]**ـ ربيع الأبرار للزمخشري (2/75/ط الأعلمي).*
*[2]**ـ ربيع الأبرار للزمخشري (2/75/ط الأعلمي).*
*[3]**ـ النجم: 51.*
*[4]**ـ ربيع الأبرار للزمخشري (2/75/ط الأعلمي).*
*[5]**ـ ربيع الأبرار للزمخشري (2/77/ط الأعلمي).*
*[6]**ـ ربيع الأبرار للزمخشري (2/78/ط الأعلمي).*
*[7]**ـ ربيع الأبرار للزمخشري (2/78/ط الأعلمي).*
*[8]**ـ ربيع الأبرار للزمخشري (2/78/ط الأعلمي).*
*[9]**ـ ربيع الأبرار للزمخشري (2/82/ط الأعلمي).*
*[10]**ـ ربيع الأبرار للزمخشري (2/82/ط الأعلمي).*

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*قال جعفر بن سليمان*: «لأعرابي، رآه في إبل قد ملأت الوادي، لمن هذه الأبل؟ قال: لله في يدي»([1]).
*قيل لبعض السلف:* «إذا كان الله واسع الرحمة، فلم يعاقب عباده بذنوبهم؟ قال: رحمته لا تغلب حكمته»([2])
*قيل: «*دخل مجنون الطاق يوماً إلى الحمام، وكان بغير مئزر، فرآه أبو حنيفة رضي الله تعالى عنه، وكان في الحمام، فغمض عينيه، فقال المجنون: متى أعماك الله؟ قال: حين هتك سترك»([3]).
*قيل: «*خرج الحجاج يوماً متنزهاً فلما فرغ من نزهته صرف عنه أصحابه، وانفرد بنفسه، فإذا هو بشيخ من بني عجل فقال له: من أين أيها الشيخ؟ قال: من هذه القرية، قال: كيف ترون عمالكم؟ قال: شر عمال، يظلمون الناس، ويستحلون أموالهم، قال: فكيف قولك في الحجاج؟ قال: ذاك ما ولي العراق شر منه قبحه الله، وقبح من استعمله، قال: أتعرف من أنا؟ قال: لا، قال: أنا الحجاج، قال: جعلت فداك أو تعرف من أنا؟ قال: لا. قال: فلان بن فلان مجنون بني عجل، أصرع في كل يوم مرتين، قال: فضحك الحجاج منه، وأمر له بصلة»([4]).

*[1]**ـ ربيع الأبرار للزمخشري (2/83/ ط الأعلمي).*
*[2]**ـ ربيع الأبرار للزمخشري (2/83/ ط الأعلمي).*
*[3]**ـ المستطرف للأبشيهي (1/70/ط عالم الكتب).*
*[4]**ـ المستطرف للأبشيهي (1/70/ط عالم الكتب).*

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

قالوا لإياس بن معاوية: «إنك معجب برأيك؟ قال: لو لم أعجب به، لم أقض به»([1]).
قيل لإياس: «ما فيك عيب غير أنك معجب بقولك؟ فقال لهم: أفاعجبكم قولي؟ قالوا: نعم، قال: فأنا أحق أن أعجب بما أقول، وما يكون مني، قال: وهذا مما استحسنه الناس من قوله»([2]).
قيل لإياس: « إنك تكثر الكلام؟ قال: أفبصواب أتكلم أم بخطأ؟ قالوا: بصواب، قال: فالإكثار من الصواب أفضل»([3]).

*[1]**ـ تهذيب الكمال للمزي (3/435).*
*[2]**ـ تهذيب الكمال للمزي (3/435).*
*[3]**ـ تهذيب الكمال للمزي (3/436).*

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*قيل:* ركبت سيدة بدينة جداً الأتوبيس، فصاح أحد الراكبين متهكماً:لم أعلم أن هذه السيارة مخصصة للفيلة، فردت عليه السيدة بهدوء: لا يا سيدي هذه السيارة كسفينة نوح، تركبها الفيلة والحمير أيضاً.

*قيل:* جواب الشهير برناردشو حين قال له كاتب مغرور: أنا أفضل منك، فإنك تكتب بحثا عن المال، وأنا اكتب بحثا عن الشرف، فقال له برناردشو على الفور: صدقت،كل منا يبحث عما ينقصه!!

*قيل:* سأل ثقيل بشار بن برد قائلا : ما أعمى الله رجلا إلا عوضه فبماذا عوضك؟ فقال بشار: بأن لا أرى أمثالك .....!!

*قالت* نجمة انجليزية للأديب الفرنسي هنري جانسون: انه لأمر مزعج، فأنا لا أتمكن من إبقاء أظافري نظيفة في باريس، فقال على الفور: لأنك تحكين نفسك كثيرا!!

*قيل:* إن رجلا قال لامرأته: ما خلق الله أحب إلي منك، فقالت: ولا ابغض إلي منك! فقال: الحمد لله لذي أولاني ما أحب وابتلاك بما تكرهين..!!

*قيل:* تشدقت امرأة أمام صوفي بكثرة المعجبين بها، وأنهم يزعجونها، فقال الصوفي: لكم هو سهل إبعادهم أيتها العزيزة، ما عليك سوى أن تتكلمي!!

*قال رجل لبرنارد شو*: أليس الطباخ انفع للأمة من الشاعر أو الأديب؟؟ فقال: الكلاب تعتقد ذلك!!.

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*قيل:* بينما كان ونستون تشرشل منهكماً في إلقاء خطبة أثناء حملته الانتخابية قاطعته سيدة وهي تصرخ غاضبة: والله لو كنت زوجي لوضعت لك السم في القهوة.
فأجاب فوراً: لو كنت زوجك لشربت السم فوراً..! *******
 *قيل:* جلس شيخ مسن بين شابين فأرادا العبث معه، قالا: يا شيخ هل أنت جاهل أم أحمق؟ فقال: بينهما!.
*******
 *قيل:* وقفت ‏امرأة قبيحة على دكان عطار, فلما نظر إليها قال : " وإذا الوحوش حشرت"، ‏فقالت له المرأة: "وضرب لنا مثلا ونسي خلقه"‏.*******
 *قيل:* ذهب أحد الثقلاء إلى شيخ عالم مريض, وجلس عنده مدة طويلة، ثم قال له: يا شيخ أوصني (أي أنصحني)، فقال له الشيخ: إذا دخلت على مريض فلا تطل الجلوس عنده.

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

أراد رجلٌ إحراج المتنبي 
فقال له: رأيتك من بعيدٍ فظننتك امرأة !
فقال المتنبي:
وأنا رأيتك من بعيدٍ  فظننتك  رجلا !

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

قصف بأدب 

قال وزير بريطانيا السمين تشرشل لبرناردشو النحيف : من يراك يا شو يظن بأن بريطانيا في أزمة غذاء !

فقال : ومن يراك يعرف سبب الأزمة

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

أقبل جحا على قرية فرد عليه أحد أفرادها قائلاً: لم أعرفك يا جحا إلا بحمارك
فقال جحا: الحمير تعرف بعضها!

رأى رجل امرأة فقال لها : كم أنتي جميله!
فقالت له: ليتك جميل لأبادلك نفس الكلام!
فقال لها: لا بأس اكذبي كما كذبت!

التقى الجاحظ بامرأة قبيحة في أحد حوانيت بغداد فقال : ” وإذا الوحوش حُشرت ”
فنظرت إليه المرأة
وقالت : ” وضرب لنا مثلاً ونسي خلقه “

كانت امرأة تسوق أربع حمير وإذا بشابين سائرين بجانبها..
قالا لها: صباح الخير يا أم الحمير
أجابتهما على الفور: صباح النور يا أولادي

گان رجل مسن منحني الظهر يسير في الطريق
قال شاب بسخرية : بگم القوس يا عم ؟
قال : إن أطال الل? بعمرگ سيأتيگ بلا ثمن

----------

